#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Compartilhando suas idéias de login no hotspot!

## makkai

Estou aqui para mostrar a tela de login do meu hotspot, criada neste fds, espero que possam dar sua opniao, e mostrar as suas telas de login para que possamos nos inspirar tb

----------


## marcellozz

Amigo makkai,

Vc pode compartilhar essa tela de login sua.. e como funciona..

Obrigado,
Marcelo

----------


## makkai

Vou compartilhar aqui as informações de como criar sua pagina de login personalizada.

Devemos usar uma página chamada login.html para fazer este formulário com sua página personalizada. Podemos usar um editor de páginas de nossa preferência, por exemplo: Dreamweaver, frontpage e outros. Para quem já tem noção de html até mesmo notepad resolve.



Antes te mais nada é necessário que coloquemos este código java que serve para validar o formulário de login depois de *<body>* que representa o inicio do corpo da página.



```
$(if chap-id)
<form name="sendin" action="$(link-login-only)" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="username" />
<input type="hidden" name="password" />
<input type="hidden" name="dst" value="$(link-orig)" />
<input type="hidden" name="popup" value="true" />
</form>
    
<script type="text/javascript" src="/md5.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function doLogin() {
document.sendin.username.value = document.login.username.value;
document.sendin.password.value = hexMD5('$(chap-id)' + document.login.password.value + '$(chap-challenge)');
document.sendin.submit();
return false;
}
//-->
</script>
$(endif)
```

Depois criaremos a nossa página ao nosso próprio gosto e criatividade e no lugar aonde vai querer colocar o formulário para login use este script html básico:

*Login*


```
<form name="login" action="$(link-login-only)" method="post" $(if chap-id) onSubmit="return doLogin()" $(endif)>
<input type="hidden" name="dst" value="$(link-orig)" />
<input type="hidden" name="popup" value="true" />
<table width="200" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<th>login</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><label>
<input name="username" type="text" class="login" id="username" value="$(username)" size="24">
</label></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>senha</th>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input name="password" type="password" class="login" id="password" size="24"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><input type="image"src="arquivos/suaimagem.gif width="180" height="29"></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
</form>
```

Se quizer usar CSS para deixar o formulário ao seu gosto, fique a vontade.
No caso do enviar eu coloquei como uma imagem, você pode colocar uma imagem de sua preferencia tb

Para o link de trial ou teste você deve usar o seguinte:



```
<a href="$(link-login-only)?dst=$(link-orig-esc)&amp;username=T-$(mac-esc)"><img src="imagem_trial.gif" border="0"></a>
```

tb usado como imagem, mas vc pode usar em cima de um texto tb somente o link 



```
$(link-login-only)?dst=$(link-orig-esc)&amp;username=T-$(mac-esc)
```

Se quizer direcionar o cliente para uma pagina especifica, use o seguinte link



```
<a href="$(link-login-only)?dst=cadastro.html&username=T-$(mac-esc)"><img src="cadastro.gif" border="0"></a>
```

Aonde *dst=cadastro.html* é referente ao caminho da página que vc quer direcionar o cliente, mas esta pá gina tem que estar dentro da pasta hotspot. Pode-se usar um frame, ou um redirecionamento nesta página.

E temos também o código para mostrar ao cliente as informações se ele digitou a senha errada ou se já está logado, coisa e tal



```
$(if error)$(error)$(endif)
```

----------


## mgn5005

Parceiro

Ficou muito boa sua tela de login, posta ai para nós o codigo completo.

Abraços


Marcelo

----------


## kaptura

vom ai está minha tela de login.

----------


## Magal

??????????




> Dêem uma olhada ae:
> 
> https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...1&d=1229473553

----------


## alcimarbezerra

makkai eu vi ali na sua tela que tem o botão cadastre, aquele botão é somente uma base de dados que vc fez para que o cliente cadastre e fique arquivado para depois vc utilizar de alguma forma, ou o cliente clicando ali e se cadastrando ja pode se conectar ao seu hotspot?

Ex: vc tem o sinal wifi em algum local publico o cliente com o notebook dele vai se conecta na sua rede e depois se cadastra faz o pagamento com o cartão e vai usar?

Ai tb ta minha tela do hotspot

----------


## makkai

Alcimar, deixa eu explicar: 

Estou usando um formulário para cadastro na web, sendo que este formulário me envia os dados do cliente por email, o mesmo pode até ser feito pelo Google Docs como um formulário tb.

Assim que o cliente clica em cadastrar-se, ele usa o *trial* e é redirecionado para uma página interna com um frame ou com os dados do formulário. Obviamente, ele com a conta trial ativa, sem perceber vai direto para o preenchimento online que neste caso funciona muito bem.

Voce pode direcionar ele desta forma para qualquer ambiente web que desejar, seja rede interna ou externa, fika ao seu gosto.

----------


## makkai

Kaptura, usa um pouco de CSS ou suas fontes em arial ou verdana, irão suavizar ainda mais o texto para o cliente.

_"bom é só uma dica"_

----------


## kaptura

valeu makkai...vou fazer isso.

----------


## makkai

se alguém usou as dicas que passei, deixe aqui um print de como fikou

----------


## rogeriodj

Como eu faço pra ativar o TRIAL em minha pagina q ja esta pronta, num ou colocar a minha pois eu peguei aqui mesmo no forum, so q essa nao tinha a funçao de TRIAL.

Gostaria de adicionar o TRIAL mais num sei como!

----------


## corradini

Especial de natal...

----------


## makkai

Para ativar a opção de trial do seu hotspot faça assim

ip / hotspot / servers

Botão Profile

No seu profile de hotspot, escolha a aba Login

Selecione a opção TRIAL

*HTTP Cookie Lifetime* determina de quanto em quanto tempo o cliente pode usar a opção de TRIAL
*TRIAL Uptime Limit* determina quanto tempo quer dar de trial pro cliente
*TRIAL Uptime Reset* determina quanto tempo ele tem pra usar o periodo do trial
*TRIAL User Profile* determina o tipo de velocidade que ele pode navegar

Pronto, espero ter ajudar



E quanto ao corradine, pow, tá show de bola sua tela de login.

PS: _Dá uma agradecida quem gostou da dica_

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Segue a minha.

----------


## Gustavinho

Galera minha tela de hotspot mostra o IP da minha rede principal, teria como mudar isso ?

vlww

----------


## corradini

va em IP >> DNS >> STATIC lá aparecerá o ip do mk, clique duas vezes no ip, em name coloque um nome para mascarar o ip da rede.

----------


## Gustavinho

Opaaaaa brigadaooo cara pela dica....vou testar depois e posto aqui....abracaoo

----------


## Gustavinho

> va em IP >> DNS >> STATIC lá aparecerá o ip do mk, clique duas vezes no ip, em name coloque um nome para mascarar o ip da rede.


 
Amigo segui os passos mais aqui no meu MK não lista o IP principal.

Saberia o motivo ? obrigado

----------


## InfinityWifi

AKI EU DEIXO O MEU HOTSPOT 

PARA AJUDAR NO CONHECIMENTO DA 

GALERA!!

----------


## corradini

como assim??

qual o ip que aprece no browser quando abre a tela de login do hotspot?

Abraços...

----------


## Gustavinho

Entao Corradini aparece o 192.168.1.1 que é o IP da minha ETH1 do MK....

ficando _192.168.1.1/Hotspot/login.htm_

Vlw pela força...abração

----------


## Raniel

> ??????????


Tá ae.

----------


## rogeriodj

> Tá ae.


Amigo Mr. RG, qual sistema vc usa para que o usuario possa trocar ou recupera sua senha, salvar os dados no formulario e conectar automaticamente, pois estou querendo algo assim na minha rede!

----------


## FernandodeDeus

tambem gostaria de saber

----------


## Gustavinho

Bom segue a minha tela....agora só falta ocultar a tela principal.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

E a questão do cliente trocar a senha. Tem como explicar como?

----------


## cesarpsa

> Galera minha tela de hotspot mostra o IP da minha rede principal, teria como mudar isso ?
> 
> vlww


Entendir o que você quer,
vai em *IP* > *Hotspot* > *profiles* : 

Altera o *DNS Name* pra o nome da sua rede, que você receberá esse nome cadastrado invez do IP.

----------


## cesarpsa

> Alcimar, deixa eu explicar: 
> 
> Estou usando um formulário para cadastro na web, sendo que este formulário me envia os dados do cliente por email, o mesmo pode até ser feito pelo Google Docs como um formulário tb.
> 
> Assim que o cliente clica em cadastrar-se, ele usa o *trial* e é redirecionado para uma página interna com um frame ou com os dados do formulário. Obviamente, ele com a conta trial ativa, sem perceber vai direto para o preenchimento online que neste caso funciona muito bem.
> 
> Voce pode direcionar ele desta forma para qualquer ambiente web que desejar, seja rede interna ou externa, fika ao seu gosto.


Amigo, você poderia mostrar um exemplo do formulario de Cadastro que envie para email usando trial na pagina hotspots?
Isso iria solucionar varios dos meus problemas, pois já tentei de varias formas fazer com que o usuario cadastre seus dados para que eu possa entrar em contado.

----------


## luluzinha007

> Entendir o que você quer,
> vai em *IP* > *Hotspot* > *profiles* : 
> 
> Altera o *DNS Name* pra o nome da sua rede, que você receberá esse nome cadastrado invez do IP.


Muito obrigada




> A questao de ficar aparecendo o ip, pode-se mudar de tal forma:
> /ip hotspot profile set meu_profile dns-name=minharede.com
> 
> Toda vez que for direcionado para qualquer pagina do hotspot, será mostrado http://minharede.com/login.html


Você tambem apesar que falou a mesma coisa.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Entendir o que você quer,
> vai em *IP* > *Hotspot* > *profiles* : 
> 
> Altera o *DNS Name* pra o nome da sua rede, que você receberá esse nome cadastrado invez do IP.


 
Maravilha era isso mesmo que eu precisava amigo....

Só tem uma coisa, ele só funcionou depois que eu coloquei o meu dominio, tipo:

*wifiprovider.com.br*

mais não funcionou com outros nomes não.....alguem saberia o por que?

----------


## Raniel

Isto acontece porque este host já existe. Para verificar o host basta verificar com um ping host.com.

----------


## cesarpsa

Isso mesmo, 
Você tambem pode usar ferramentas Whois para verificação de dominio https://registro.br/cgi-bin/avail/

----------


## Gustavinho

Ah então eu devo colocar um dominio valido? não posso colocar um nome qualquer por exemplo:

_rededogustavo/login.htm..._

----------


## Raniel

Pelo contrário, deve-se colocar um host não-válido. Quando coloca um host válido, ele não aponta para o ip do servidor e sim para este host, assim não levando o usuário para a página de login.

----------


## Gustavinho

Oloco, aqui só funcionou quanto coloquei o host valido, no caso o endereço do meu site.

meusite.com.br

quando coloquei o host não valido ele não localizou a pagina de login.

----------


## cesarpsa

> Alcimar, deixa eu explicar: 
> 
> Estou usando um formulário para cadastro na web, sendo que este formulário me envia os dados do cliente por email, o mesmo pode até ser feito pelo Google Docs como um formulário tb.
> 
> Assim que o cliente clica em cadastrar-se, ele usa o *trial* e é redirecionado para uma página interna com um frame ou com os dados do formulário. Obviamente, ele com a conta trial ativa, sem perceber vai direto para o preenchimento online que neste caso funciona muito bem.
> 
> Voce pode direcionar ele desta forma para qualquer ambiente web que desejar, seja rede interna ou externa, fika ao seu gosto.


Amigo, você poderia mostrar um exemplo do formulario de Cadastro que envie para email usando trial na pagina hotspots?
Isso iria solucionar varios dos meus problemas, pois já tentei de varias formas fazer com que o usuario cadastre seus dados para que eu possa entrar em contado.

----------


## makkai

PRESENTE PRA GALERA NESTE 2009

----------


## makkai

acabaram as ideias??

----------


## wireless&cia

> Estou aqui para mostrar a tela de login do meu hotspot, criada neste fds, espero que possam dar sua opniao, e mostrar as suas telas de login para que possamos nos inspirar tb


 
Amigo, gostaria de te agradecer pela personalização.. ficou 10.. meus parabens..


Deixa te perguntar, onde vc ta hospedando os arquivos para downloads, eu tentei jogar para uma pasta dentro do hotspot com os mesmos nomes que ta apontando la, mas num direciona..

Outra coisa, vc conssegue fazer mudança de senha altomatica no mk?
ou e enviado via formulario para seu email e depois e alterado por vc manualmente..

----------


## makkai

> Amigo, gostaria de te agradecer pela personalização.. ficou 10.. meus parabens..
> 
> 
> Deixa te perguntar, onde vc ta hospedando os arquivos para downloads, eu tentei jogar para uma pasta dentro do hotspot com os mesmos nomes que ta apontando la, mas num direciona..
> 
> Outra coisa, vc conssegue fazer mudança de senha altomatica no mk?
> ou e enviado via formulario para seu email e depois e alterado por vc manualmente..


Rangel, para mudança de senha automaticamente, é necessário que tenha em uso o USER MANAGER ou um servidor Radius rodando paralelamente com o MKT, quanto ao servidor de arquivos, vc pode colocar eles na raiz da pasta hotspot e direcionar os downloads colocando somente a URL. Ex: http://meuservidordehotspot/messenger_live.exe

Grande abraço pra vc, qualquer coisa me manda um MP

----------


## provelink

pessoal ,ola a todos !
tenho no meu site com um msn para que que as pessoas mesmo sem o programa ou sem me add possa falar comigo !
mais é o seguinte tentei colocar no hotspot e liberar a a pagina e liberar no no wallend garden
mais não deu certo !
meu site é www.provelink.com.br

----------


## Raniel

Cadastre o ip do seu site no walled-garden amigo.

----------


## Demo Bill

Fiz algumas alterações no arquivo baixado aqui mesmo no under, inclusive a inclusão do formulário de cadastro de clientes em modo trial.

O formulário de cadastro é aberto junto a conexão trial, ele é um formulário feito no google docs e embutido na pagina.

Bom aprendizado ai para vocês, aqui ta funcionando beleza!


hotspot.rar

----------


## corradini

muito bem feita..
Parabéns..

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

> Para ativar a opção de trial do seu hotspot faça assim
> 
> ip / hotspot / servers
> 
> Botão Profile
> 
> No seu profile de hotspot, escolha a aba Login
> 
> Selecione a opção TRIAL
> ...


Olá Amigo,

Para o TRIAL só precisa dessas configurações? Nada mais, alguma informação adicional ao futuro cliente? E para quem tem a rede amarrada ao ip x mac x login x senha funciona normal?

Obrigado!

----------


## gulinhaster

> PRESENTE PRA GALERA NESTE 2009


Amigo gostei muito de tua pagina de cadastro,tentei fazer uma com os mesmos comandos mas não consegui fazer com que só me mande o formulário preenchido por completo,ou seja,com os campos obrigatórios, teria como vc me dar uma luz ai.

----------


## ericsonpe

Pessoal boa tarde. se alguem puder me ajuda  :Big Grin: , bem peguei um dos sites postados aqui e la tem um area de downloads, bem ele aponta para a raiz do hotspot, até ai tranquilo, coloquei o arquivo la zipado tudo certinho msm nome e tau, mais tipo quando clico no arquivo p iniciar o download ele abre o arquivo ao invez de baixar, fica uns caracteris estranhos na pagina e não faz o download. 
O que eu faço p iniciar o download ?

Vlw aew pessoal

----------


## makkai

os arquivosd não podem possuir espaço, obedecendo as regras de html fica de boa

----------


## ericsonpe

Cara tipo eu to online agora me add aew pls [email protected]

sobre o caminho que ta la na pagina para o download direto do mikrotik eu vo colocar a baixo, ja tentei com IP e com o caminho DNS e tipo antes eu tinha errado o caminho e não funcionou realmente agora com esse caminho funciona mais tipo ele abre o arquivo dentro da pagina com caracteres estranhos e tipo o correto era que abrisse um questionamento para download, ve se ta certinho aew pq naum manjo nada  :Big Grin:  ... de html:

<li><a href="http://grupocyber.com.br/AVAST.rar" title="antvirus" target="_top">Avast</a></li>

----------


## ericsonpe

> os arquivosd não podem possuir espaço, obedecendo as regras de html fica de boa


Bom amigo, a linha de comando aarentemente esta OK veja só:
li><a href="http://grupocyber.om.br/SkypeSetup.zip">Skype</a></li>

é isso aqui que me refiro, ele abre o arquivo como se tivesse abrindo uma imagem na pagina, fica cheio de caracteres stranhos, ele não abre a caixa de texto que pergunta se vc que salvar ou abrir o SkypeSetup.zip entendi?

Eu não enendo de html mais comparei com outros sites que trabalham om download e o comando esta todo OK, vo colocar aqui tb a pagina toda. Se pude analisar pq não salva eu agradesso  :Big Grin: .

<!-- 
-->

<html xmlns="XHTML namespace" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
<head>
<link rel="stylesheet" href="images/screen.css" type="text/css" />
<title>sinal .: Downloads :.</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
#apDiv1 {
position:absolute;
left:692px;
top:166px;
width:201px;
height:307px;
z-index:1;
}
.Estilo4 {font-size: 24px}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body>
$(if chap-id)
<form name="sendin" action="$(link-login-only)" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="username">
<input type="hidden" name="password">
<input type="hidden" name="dst" value="$(link-orig)">
<input type="hidden" name="popup" value="true">
</form>
<script language="JavaScript" src="/md5.js">
</script>
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
function doLogin() {
document.sendin.username.value = document.login.username.value;
document.sendin.password.value = hexMD5('$(chap-id)' + document.login.password.value + '$(chap-challenge)');
document.sendin.submit();
return false;
}
//-->
</script>
$(endif) 
<div id="wrap">
<div id="header">
<h1 id="logo">sinal internet</h1>
<h2 id="slogan">A melhor Internet do seu Bairro...</h2>
<ul>
<li id="current"></li>
<li id="current2"></li>
<li id="current3"><a href="login.html" target="_parent"><span>ENTRAR </span></a></li>
</ul>
</div>
<div id="content-wrap">
<div id="sidebar" > 

<h1 class="Estilo4">Downloads </h1>
<p class="Estilo4">&nbsp;</p>
<ul class="sidemenu"><li><a href="Drivers/msn8,5port.exe">Msn 8.5</a><a href="Drivers/AVAST.rar" title="antvirus" target="_top">avast</a></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/msn9port.exe">Msn 9 port</a></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/FirefoxSetup3.0.3.exe">Fire Fox 3.0</a></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/dvdshrink32setup.zip">Dvd Shrink</a></li>
<li><A title="Download CCleaner" href="/Drivers/ccsetup212.zip" target="_self">CCleaner 2</A></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/SkypeSetup.zip">Skype</a></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/rt2561t.zip">Ralink </a></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/aceleradoryoutube.zip">Acelerador You Tube</a></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/supermariofree10.zip">Super Mario</a></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/install_flash_player.zip">Flash Player</a></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/java-6u7-windows-i586-p-s.zip">Java</a></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/Google_Earth_CZXD.zip">Google Earth</a></li>
<li><a href="Drivers/IE7-WindowsXP-x86-ptb.zip">IE7</a></li>
 <li><a href="Drivers/directx_9c_redist.zip">Direct X 9c</a></li>
</ul> 


<p>&nbsp;</p>
<p>&nbsp;</p>
</div>
</div>
<div id="footer">

<div class="footer-left"> 
<p class="align-left"> &copy; 2008<strong> sinal Internet </strong>| Design adaptado 
por Vando Patrocinio</p> 
</div>


</div>
</div>
</body>
</html>

----------


## djacesso

> Fiz algumas alterações no arquivo baixado aqui mesmo no under, inclusive a inclusão do formulário de cadastro de clientes em modo trial.
> 
> O formulário de cadastro é aberto junto a conexão trial, ele é um formulário feito no google docs e embutido na pagina.
> 
> Bom aprendizado ai para vocês, aqui ta funcionando beleza!
> 
> 
> hotspot.rar



Muito bom mesmo amigo esse hotspot estou usando ele a q agora vc teria como me ajuda a fazer o formularia no doc google eu fiz a q + quando o cliente prenche o fomulario q tem na tela status e manda enviar ele abre o formulario pra prenche de novo teria como vc me da um força fico muito grato se vc pode me da essa força.. meu msn e [email protected]

----------


## Demo Bill

interhome e djacesso,

faça o formulário normalmente la no google docs, não importando os campos que vc vai colocar nele, depois de pronto editado e tal o google cria sua pagina de fomulário. 

Vai la no endereço fornecido pelo google docs e acessa esse fomulário, clica com o botão direito nele, e ir em exibir codigo-fonte, copie o conteudo completo do <form action= blablabla></form> e substitua la pelo que está na pagina no hotspot. 

Edite ao gosto o html e o css para ficar mais arrumado na página.

Pronto!

Seu forme já ira funcionar,

----------


## djacesso

> interhome e djacesso,
> 
> faça o formulário normalmente la no google docs, não importando os campos que vc vai colocar nele, depois de pronto editado e tal o google cria sua pagina de fomulário. 
> 
> Vai la no endereço fornecido pelo google docs e acessa esse fomulário, clica com o botão direito nele, e ir em exibir codigo-fonte, copie o conteudo completo do <form action= blablabla></form> e substitua la pelo que está na pagina no hotspot. 
> 
> Edite ao gosto o html e o css para ficar mais arrumado na página.
> 
> Pronto!
> ...


obrigado amigo vlw mesmo pela força..

----------


## adejaime

> PRESENTE PRA GALERA NESTE 2009



para onde vai o cadastro do clientes?

só falta isso pra ficar redondo o meu hotspot...
 :Stupido2:

----------


## adejaime

> Fiz algumas alterações no arquivo baixado aqui mesmo no under, inclusive a inclusão do formulário de cadastro de clientes em modo trial.
> 
> O formulário de cadastro é aberto junto a conexão trial, ele é um formulário feito no google docs e embutido na pagina.
> 
> Bom aprendizado ai para vocês, aqui ta funcionando beleza!
> 
> 
> hotspot.rar


CARO Demo Bill

muito obrigado ai pela ajuda!

mas para ond vai o cadastro de clientes...?

----------


## makkai

> para onde vai o cadastro do clientes?
> 
> só falta isso pra ficar redondo o meu hotspot...


Vai direcionar pra onde vc editar, não basta apenas colocar no seu hotspot, tem que configurar o cadastro pro googledocs, como outras pessoas fizeram aqui

----------


## viunet

muito boa a su ideia posta o arquivo zipado, e que estou tentando fazer no DW e esta dando erro

 :Help: 




> Estou aqui para mostrar a tela de login do meu hotspot, criada neste fds, espero que possam dar sua opniao, e mostrar as suas telas de login para que possamos nos inspirar tb

----------


## Dendel

> Para ativar a opção de trial do seu hotspot faça assim
> 
> ip / hotspot / servers
> 
> Botão Profile
> 
> No seu profile de hotspot, escolha a aba Login
> 
> Selecione a opção TRIAL
> ...


 :Ciao: 

Boa Tarde

No caso se eu quiser que o cliente como teste ele use 30 minutos durante o periodo de 30 dias qual procedimento eu faço?
Eu sei coloca a taxa de transferença e sei coloca a quantidade de pessoas que vai ta usando esses serviço
geralmente coloco 10

 :Shakehands:

----------


## miccharg

pessoal, so nao entendi direito quais as tags necessárias pra funcionar a tela de login!??! sou meio q analfabeto em html. mais ta aew a pergunta!

----------


## tiagomes

> interhome e djacesso,
> 
> faça o formulário normalmente la no google docs, não importando os campos que vc vai colocar nele, depois de pronto editado e tal o google cria sua pagina de fomulário. 
> 
> Vai la no endereço fornecido pelo google docs e acessa esse fomulário, clica com o botão direito nele, e ir em exibir codigo-fonte, copie o conteudo completo do <form action= blablabla></form> e substitua la pelo que está na pagina no hotspot. 
> 
> Edite ao gosto o html e o css para ficar mais arrumado na página.
> 
> Pronto!
> ...


 
Olá amigo
podia explicar melhor como funciona esse do formulario no Google Docs.
Fiquei interessado

----------


## Demo Bill

tiagomes,

faça login na pagina http://docs.google.com e vc terá as ferramentas necessarias para criar um formulário no seu modelo de trabalho.

Para outras configurações ler os postes mais antigos, pois ja foi explicado como colocar em funcionamento.

Obrigado.

----------


## Demo Bill

a todos,

eu dei uma melhorada no hotpost que postei anteriormente aqui, em breve quando solucionado um pequeno problema o postarei novamente.

Problema este:

* quando ativo transparente proxy, e o advertice com as configurações necessárias a apresentação da pagina de bloqueio, tudo ocorre a 100% e o usuário não navega sendo sempre redirecionado a mesma.

* mas quando ativo os mesmo itens necessários a apresentação da pagina com aviso, o mesmo bloqueia o trafego em html, deixando apenas outros protocolos funcionais, tais como msn, psp e outros. 

Já implantei inumeras configurações na versão conhecida 2.9.27, e até agora nada de navegar depois que a pagina de aviso aparece.

Caso alguem tenha alguma observação, to no aguardo!

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## Gustavinho

Demo Bill aqui nos testes que tinha feito na pagina de bloqueio ele derrubava o MSN do cliente.

ai não mesmo?

----------


## Demo Bill

> Demo Bill aqui nos testes que tinha feito na pagina de bloqueio ele derrubava o MSN do cliente.
> 
> ai não mesmo?


na pagina de bloqueio ocorre tudo bem como esperado das configurações, isso não é problema pois o bloqueio tital ta facil!

O dificil é deixar navegar logo depois que aparece a pagina de aviso, pois funciona a maioria dos protocolos, menos o html.

----------


## tiagomes

tá muito legal... adorei
parabens
muito boa que ficou a sincronização com google

para quando as novas alterações??

----------


## viunet

:Shakehands: 
cara adorei essa sua pagina teria como vc me envia para eu pessonaliza ela aqui em alagoas... se sim muito obrigado,, e show de bola foi amor a primeira vista...

parabens  :Ciao: 




> makkai eu vi ali na sua tela que tem o botão cadastre, aquele botão é somente uma base de dados que vc fez para que o cliente cadastre e fique arquivado para depois vc utilizar de alguma forma, ou o cliente clicando ali e se cadastrando ja pode se conectar ao seu hotspot?
> 
> Ex: vc tem o sinal wifi em algum local publico o cliente com o notebook dele vai se conecta na sua rede e depois se cadastra faz o pagamento com o cartão e vai usar?
> 
> Ai tb ta minha tela do hotspot

----------


## rubsom

> tiagomes,
> 
> faça login na pagina http://docs.google.com e vc terá as ferramentas necessarias para criar um formulário no seu modelo de trabalho.
> 
> Para outras configurações ler os postes mais antigos, pois ja foi explicado como colocar em funcionamento.
> 
> Obrigado.


as telas ficaram show.

mas estou tendo dificuldades com o google docs.
pois ate então não tinha utilizado ele.

eu crio um formulario la.... ate ai blz...

e depois ???





rubsom

----------


## rubsom

uma outra pergunta...


no entanto nada impede que o formulario esteja publicado em meu site num servidor qualquer... 
certo ???

----------


## Demo Bill

> uma outra pergunta...
> 
> 
> no entanto nada impede que o formulario esteja publicado em meu site num servidor qualquer... 
> certo ???



Compartilhando suas idéias de login no hotspot! - Página 11

----------


## Gustavinho

> na pagina de bloqueio ocorre tudo bem como esperado das configurações, isso não é problema pois o bloqueio tital ta facil!
> 
> O dificil é deixar navegar logo depois que aparece a pagina de aviso, pois funciona a maioria dos protocolos, menos o html.


Humm entendi.....mais a de aviso entao que você ta falando seria a de atrazo de pagamento por exemplo??

flww

----------


## rubsom

> Compartilhando suas idéias de login no hotspot! - Página 11


vlw Demo Bill, era falta de atenção mesmo.

agora me deparei com o seguinte:


na página de login, tem um link para o cadastro. certo?

acontece que, se eu coloco assim: //ip_do_mk, eu caio nesta tela, e peço pra fazer o cadastro. ai perfeito, ele me envia para o cadastro.


mas se eu coloco qualquer url valida, por exemplo Google, ele me joga na paimeira tela do login, mas se clicar para efeturar o cadastro ele libera o Trial, e ja me envia para o site do google, ao inves de mandar para o cadastro.


como resolver?

----------


## Demo Bill

> vlw Demo Bill, era falta de atenção mesmo.
> 
> agora me deparei com o seguinte:
> 
> 
> na página de login, tem um link para o cadastro. certo?
> 
> acontece que, se eu coloco assim: //ip_do_mk, eu caio nesta tela, e peço pra fazer o cadastro. ai perfeito, ele me envia para o cadastro.
> 
> ...


a coisa é simples, se você só fez a alteração do formulário como explicado anteriormente, estando ativado o trial nas configurações do seu hotspot, bastara clicar la em cadastrar, pois aquele link ja te passará para net com o perfil trial e te enviará para a pagina de cadastro...

feito o cadastro ele mostrará a pagina do google docs confirmando o feito, pronto vc pode navegar dai em diante...

caso seguindo essas regras básicas e não ocorrendo como esperado, refaça tudo do começo, pois pode ter algo errado ai nas configuraçoes.

----------


## jubaliano

fala gustavin xou de bola sue hotspot tem como compartilha nao sou iniciante 
obs: "genio nao e o que sabe fala sim o que sabe ouvir"

----------


## disktecnico

Eu sou meio lerdo na edicao do login, na primeira pagina tem uma explicacao de como redirecionar para uma pagina especifica apos se logar no mikrotik soh q comigo nao funciona ou vai para a pagina principal do proprio cliente ou aparece o mac da maquina do cliente existe uma forma facil de explicar ou um arquivo jah pronto...gostaria da ajuda de vcs....grato

----------


## Raniel

Olá amigo,
Deve está havendo algum erro quanto a esta modificação:


```
<input type="hidden" name="dst" value="$(link-orig)" />
```

 Por o link que quer redirecionar:


```
<input type="hidden" name="dst" value="http://google.com.br" />
```

 Na pagina de login.html

----------


## disktecnico

ficou otimo, funcionou blz agradeco, agora gostaria de mais um ajuda. o que eu queria e´q quando o cliente fecha-se o internet explorer ou reinicai-se a maquina e fosse abrir novamente a internet q entra-se a tela de login pois ela entra somente uma unica vez e eu queria deixar ela sempre entrando toda vez q houve-se um acesso pois assim soh o cliente logaria e nao outras pessoas na casa dele...grato.

----------


## Raniel

Se estiver usando autheticação por cookie, remova. Pode configurar o "idle timeout".

----------


## disktecnico

no timeout tenho q por mais ou menos q tempo... e nesse tempo logo se o cliente estiver usando vai pedir a senha de novo ou quando entrar e sair

----------


## wsdanado

Já pesquisei muito sobre como fazer essa tela de login paso a paso do inicio, como naum axei venho pedir a Vcs si possivil uma ajuda detalhada de como fazer, uma tela simplis mesmo, com nome endereço telefone e e-mail... Muito Grato a tudos.

----------


## Raniel

> no timeout tenho q por mais ou menos q tempo... e nesse tempo logo se o cliente estiver usando vai pedir a senha de novo ou quando entrar e sair


Este é usado quando o usuário fica um certo tempo sem usar os serviços, aí ele desconecta, forçando-o ao login.

----------


## Raniel

> Já pesquisei muito sobre como fazer essa tela de login paso a paso do inicio, como naum axei venho pedir a Vcs si possivil uma ajuda detalhada de como fazer, uma tela simplis mesmo, com nome endereço telefone e e-mail... Muito Grato a tudos.


Você pode mudar todo o design da pag, só tem que prestar a atenção nos scripts que são necessários para a conexão.

----------


## wsdanado

Poderia esplicar melhor como faço tudo isso?
Agradeço sua boua vontade e rapidez Raniel ...

----------


## Raniel

Estes códigos devem ser mantidos, a não ser que prentende deixar um furo na authenticação:

Do começo da pag:


```
<body>
$(if chap-id)
    <form name="sendin" action="$(link-login-only)" method="post">
        <input type="hidden" name="username" />
        <input type="hidden" name="password" />
        <input type="hidden" name="dst" value="$(link-orig)" />
        <input type="hidden" name="popup" value="true" />
    </form>
 
    <script type="text/javascript" src="/md5.js"></script>
    <script type="text/javascript">
    <!--
        function doLogin() {
        document.sendin.username.value = document.login.username.value;
        document.sendin.password.value = hexMD5('$(chap-id)' + document.login.password.value + '$(chap-challenge)');
        document.sendin.submit();
        return false;
        }
    //-->
    </script>
$(endif)
```

 
Caso queira deixar uma área de acesso grátis:


```
$(if trial == 'yes')<a style="color: #FF8080"href="$(link-login-only)?dst=$(link-orig-esc)&amp;username=T-$(mac-esc)">Seu texto</a>.$(endif)
```

 
Do formulário:


```
<form name="login" action="$(link-login-only)" method="post"
                        $(if chap-id) onSubmit="return doLogin()" $(endif)>
```

 
Do erro:


```
$(if error) $(error) $(endif)
```

 
Estas são as partes importantes mais necessários da pagina. A 1ª e 3ª são requeridas.

----------


## wsdanado

Agora o código o q eu faço, onde coloco e onde edito a pagina pra personalizar? sou leigo nesse assunto.

----------


## Raniel

Faça o seguinte,
Crie sua página da maneira desejada e depois abra a pagina default de login do mikrotik e vaí vendo a localização dos arquivos e vai copiando e colando. Veja os nomes dos inputs e coloque igual e por aí vai.

----------


## rpclanhouse

Mas Consegui agradar ao pessoal da minha rede, e com isso, os clientes das redes vizihas, e demais usuários, acabaram me ligando, rsrsr 

Graças a Deus !

Ricardo Sobrinho.

Obs, melhor visualizado em 1024*768

----------


## fabinhonsouza

> AKI EU DEIXO O MEU HOTSPOT 
> 
> PARA AJUDAR NO CONHECIMENTO DA 
> 
> GALERA!!



Xou

----------


## claudiolegal2000

paasei por isso, a questão está no winzip ou winrar, troca os arquivos zipados com winzip por winrar, se não resolver é ao contrário, winrar para winzip. com cereteza vai funcionar

----------


## rpclanhouse

Grande Demo Bill, fiz umas alterações se você me permite, na verdade fiz uma brincadeira aqui com a tela de hotspot, adicionei uns downloads no menu inicial, e direcionei a pagina de cadastro do cliente para meu Google docs, em anexo está o arquivo, não estranhem o tamanho, afinal os arquivos para download tem que ficar na mesma pasta que os arquivos de hotspot.

Ricardo Sobrinho.

*Download 150Mb Aqui*

Bom fim de semana !

----------


## viunet

> interhome e djacesso,
> 
> faça o formulário normalmente la no google docs, não importando os campos que vc vai colocar nele, depois de pronto editado e tal o google cria sua pagina de fomulário. 
> 
> Vai la no endereço fornecido pelo google docs e acessa esse fomulário, clica com o botão direito nele, e ir em exibir codigo-fonte, copie o conteudo completo do <form action= blablabla></form> e substitua la pelo que está na pagina no hotspot. 
> 
> Edite ao gosto o html e o css para ficar mais arrumado na página.
> 
> Pronto!
> ...



caro colega me explica como e feito os capos no goolge docs e q link e esse

----------


## netfire

ola !! sou thiago ladislau nery estou abrendendo ainda como conficurar uma tela de login quero abrender como criar onde eu ir qual programa devo estalar para criar a tela e qual sistema e recomendado. quero montar uma torre e quero uma tela de login com minha logomarca, quero muito aprenter, gostaria de uma orientaççoes obrigado !! :Adore:

----------


## Acronimo

primeiro deve saber usar o html, utilize o dreamweaver pra ficar melhor, lembrando que os codigos nativos não devem ser alterados

----------


## viunet

gente achei este manula muito bom.. de como se fazer um formulario 
veja no link a abixo
Google Docs - Google Docs

fica uma duvida como colocar na pagina pegeui este exemplo mais nao ta fucionado alguem pode me dizer como posso deixa o meu formulario desta forma

<h1>Cadastrar Usuário:</h1>


<p>Se ainda n&atilde;o cadastrou seu usu&aacute;rio e senha, favor informar os dados necess&aacute;rios ao seu cadastro em nossa rede de internet.</p>

<form action="http://spreadsheets.google.com/formResponse?key=pZXi8vkG0ui06rJ1Ix2a2aA" method="post">

<p><label for="entry_0">Nome Completo:</label></p>
<p><input id="entry_0" style="WIDTH: 360px; HEIGHT: 16px" size="50" name="entry.0.single"></p>

<p><label for="entry_1">Endere&ccedil;o:</label>
<p><input id="entry_1" style="WIDTH: 360px; HEIGHT: 16px" size="50" name="entry.1.single"></p>

<p><label for="entry_5">Telefone para contato:</label>
<p><input id="entry_5" style="WIDTH: 187px; HEIGHT: 16px" size="25" name="entry.5.single"></p>

<p><label for="entry_6">Endere&ccedil;o de Email:</label>
<p><input id="entry_6" style="WIDTH: 360px; HEIGHT: 16px" size="50" name="entry.6.single"></p>

<p><label for="entry_2">Nome de usu&aacute;rio:</label>
<p><input id="entry_2" style="WIDTH: 360px; HEIGHT: 16px" size="25" name="entry.2.single"></p>

<p><label for="entry_3">senha:</label>
<p><input id="entry_3" name="entry.3.single"></p>

<p><input type="submit" value="Enviar"></p>

</form>

</div>

<div id="footer">


<div class="footer-left"> 
<p class="align-left"> &copy; 2007 <strong> Rony Net</strong> | Conectando você, ao mundo...</p> 
</div>


</div>
<!-- footer ends here -->

<!-- wrap ends here -->
</body>
</html>

----------


## netfire

mais como faço pra ir nesse comando dreamweaver?

----------


## netfire

:Adore: ei amigo manda seu msn pra eu pegar normaçao mais com vc sobre tela de login estou aprendendo ainda

----------


## 1929

> mais como faço pra ir nesse comando dreamweaver?


Ele não é um comando. É um programa para escrever páginas html.

Baixa ele e dá uma brincada com ele fazendo algumas paginas para experiencia, para depois ir na pag do hotspot, pois no arquivo básico que tem na pag do hotspot tem algumas linhas de comando que não podem ser removidas senão não funciona.
Por isso é bom aprender a mexer com o programa antes, fazendo algumas paginas para aprendizagem.
Mas é muito simples. Testa e depois nos conta.

----------


## Demo Bill

> Ele não é um comando. É um programa para escrever páginas html.
> 
> Baixa ele e dá uma brincada com ele fazendo algumas paginas para experiencia, para depois ir na pag do hotspot, pois no arquivo básico que tem na pag do hotspot tem algumas linhas de comando que não podem ser removidas senão não funciona.
> Por isso é bom aprender a mexer com o programa antes, fazendo algumas paginas para aprendizagem.
> Mas é muito simples. Testa e depois nos conta.


é como falou *1929*, tem que aprender algumas coisas antes de começar a fazer outras.

Para fazer estas alterações tem que ter conhecimento mínimo de programação em html e no mais fazer uma pesquisa antes.

Com relação as alterações feitas pelos amigos, não tem problema, so vai melhorar o sistema.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> é como falou *1929*, tem que aprender algumas coisas antes de começar a fazer outras.
> 
> Para fazer estas alterações tem que ter conhecimento mínimo de programação em html e no mais fazer uma pesquisa antes.
> 
> Com relação as alterações feitas pelos amigos, não tem problema, so vai melhorar o sistema.


 
Concordo uma boa pesquisada e uma bela "estudada madrugada a dentro" ajudam muiito.

----------


## jondavy

bom,, nao extranhem ainda nao esta pronto hehe,,,
gosto do walled garden entao resolvi colocar algumas paginas uteis,, mais somente alguns links,, (nao o site inteiro)..

----------


## fabinhonsouza

> bom,, nao extranhem ainda nao esta pronto hehe,,,
> gosto do walled garden entao resolvi colocar algumas paginas uteis,, mais somente alguns links,, (nao o site inteiro)..


 
Muito bom diferente dos demais que tem aki, alem disso ele tem varias aplicações em walled garden...

----------


## jondavy

naoextranhem ,, minha tela d login,, eh q moro no paraguas,, bem na fronteira hehe,
tbem coloquei algumas regrinhas (como o tempo, site de envio de torpedos etc..) no walled gardem para que a pessoa nao podesse navegar completamente no site,,ficou mais ou menos assim,,




add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=www.wikipedia.org dst-port=80 server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=pt.wikipedia.org dst-port=80 server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=wikimedia.org dst-port=80 server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=upload.wikimedia.org dst-port=80 server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=es.wikipedia.org dst-port=80 server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=www.infoclima.com dst-port=80 path=/servicios/infograficos/* server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=www.personal.com.py dst-port=80 path=/mssgsend/* server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=apps.tigo.com.py dst-port=80 path=/sms/* server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=www.claro.com.py dst-port=80 path=/sms/* server=DELTA-HOTSPOT

----------


## viunet

> ei amigo manda seu msn pra eu pegar normaçao mais com vc sobre tela de login estou aprendendo ainda


[email protected]
me add

----------


## jociano

Galéra estou disponibilizando um dos hostspot´s que criei para download. Esse hotspot foi todo desenvolvido em CSS, modifique a vontade, só não esqueçam de dar os devidos créditos a quem o fez (eu claro rs,rs!!!). Informo que desenvolvo qualquer interface WEB em CSS e PHP, quem precisar dar um toque ai.


Obs: Não esqueça de agradecer rs,rs!!!

----------


## miccharg

> Mas Consegui agradar ao pessoal da minha rede, e com isso, os clientes das redes vizihas, e demais usuários, acabaram me ligando, rsrsr 
> 
> Graças a Deus !
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.
> 
> Obs, melhor visualizado em 1024*768




Muito massa a página, nada de tanto enfeite, simples e paw! gostei! ksksks

----------


## miccharg

Pessoal, tava com uma idéia de colocar uns links na página de login nos banners dos karas q vendo publicidade...

tipo, clicando abriria uma página simplesinha mesmo, com mais informações do anuncio do kara...

colocaria na mesma pasta da página de login, eu testei, mas nao esta dando certo, por que ele abre a página de login novamente... realmente esta certo, pois é uma requisição,
poís bem...


Pergunto se teria como desativar para poder abrir o anúncio normal, se exite alguma regra, sei lá...

vou tentar usar como po-pup, pessoal, queria q abrisse mesmo antes de fazer o login... ja q uso em uma praça um hostspot aberto e fazer o markentig mesmo se a pessoa não for cliente...

desde já agradeço, quando testar em po-pup posto o resultado..

Fiquem com Deus

----------


## wsantos

miccharg

coloque as paginas de sua publicidade em walled gardem, funfa legal


ATT

WARLEY
WSANTOS
ANALISTA DE SISTEMAS
[email protected] :Y:

----------


## JCnet

[QUOTE=wsantos;415679]miccharg

coloque as paginas de sua publicidade em walled gardem, funfa legal


ATT

Cara vc poderia me dar uma luz aki tbm to tentando colocar alguns site na minha tela de login nao to conseguindo atraves do walled gardem...

to On no MSN.. falei com vc!!!!

----------


## meganett

alguem sabe como fazer uma pagina de login com frame, e que esse frama fique fixo em sima da pagina mesmo quando o usuario estiver logado e acessando outras paginas

----------


## Raniel

Num frame dá para fazer para quando ele logar ficar o frame acima e abrir a página inicial abaixo, mas continuar abrindo sempre nos frames ainda não consegui.
Tentei... tentei... até desistir. Pelo menos no mikrotik, vou tentar no linux.

----------


## Gustavinho

Raniel esse esquema de usar o Walled gardem pra colocar paginas, funcionaria se eu colocasse um formulário para os clientes inserirem uma opção pra troca de senha que enviasse a mim por e-mail?

Ou ele só funciona dentro da rede e não sai pra fora?
vlw

----------


## Raniel

Dá sim meu caro.
A teoria do walled-garden é exatamente esta, permitir acesso sem autenticação.

----------


## WWANInternet

Olha o Meu ai Galera ..A dica que dou é a seguinte ..tela de Login no Hotspot não pode ser muito poluida tem que ser um esquema clean entende limpo e direto tipo Google ..não enjoa pois o cliente vai ver toda hora essa tela


https://under-linux.org/fotos/wwanin...929-login.html

----------


## Gustavinho

> Dá sim meu caro.
> A teoria do walled-garden é exatamente esta, permitir acesso sem autenticação.


Ah bacana, bom saber...vou fazer alguns testes aqui...vlww




> Olha o Meu ai Galera ..A dica que dou é a seguinte ..tela de Login no Hotspot não pode ser muito poluida tem que ser um esquema clean entende limpo e direto tipo Google ..não enjoa pois o cliente vai ver toda hora essa tela
> 
> 
> https://under-linux.org/fotos/wwanin...929-login.html


Tmbm acho WWAN, poluir muito não sei seria boa ideia....aqui coloco os cookies para expirar depois de 215 dias....mais as vezes do nada pede senha novamente antes deste prazo nos clientes.

acho que é bug da 2.9.27...rsrs

----------


## cinildo

Aprendendo com todos

----------


## viunet

muito bonita .. vc poderia disponiabiliza a pagina para contribui com o forum .. e pessivel troca de ideias com os colegas;;. :Dancing:

----------


## sharknet

> Rangel, para mudança de senha automaticamente, é necessário que tenha em uso o USER MANAGER ou um servidor Radius rodando paralelamente com o MKT, quanto ao servidor de arquivos, vc pode colocar eles na raiz da pasta hotspot e direcionar os downloads colocando somente a URL. Ex: http://meuservidordehotspot/messenger_live.exe
> 
> Grande abraço pra vc, qualquer coisa me manda um MP


se voce tiver usando certificado so funcionara quando voce colocar https:// ao inves de http://

----------


## sharknet

> Pessoal boa tarde. se alguem puder me ajuda , bem peguei um dos sites postados aqui e la tem um area de downloads, bem ele aponta para a raiz do hotspot, até ai tranquilo, coloquei o arquivo la zipado tudo certinho msm nome e tau, mais tipo quando clico no arquivo p iniciar o download ele abre o arquivo ao invez de baixar, fica uns caracteris estranhos na pagina e não faz o download. 
> O que eu faço p iniciar o download ?
> 
> Vlw aew pessoal


o arquivo tem que estar em .exe eu aqui usei o winrar e criei um arquivo sfx ai deu certinho

----------


## sharknet

> Bom amigo, a linha de comando aarentemente esta OK veja só:
> li><a href="http://grupocyber.om.br/SkypeSetup.zip">Skype</a></li>
> 
> é isso aqui que me refiro, ele abre o arquivo como se tivesse abrindo uma imagem na pagina, fica cheio de caracteres stranhos, ele não abre a caixa de texto que pergunta se vc que salvar ou abrir o SkypeSetup.zip entendi?
> 
> Eu não enendo de html mais comparei com outros sites que trabalham om download e o comando esta todo OK, vo colocar aqui tb a pagina toda. Se pude analisar pq não salva eu agradesso .
> 
> <!-- 
> -->
> ...


os arquivos tem que ter extenções ".exe" e nao pode ter espaço no nome do arquivo.

----------


## superxandaoce

O meu ta bem simples mais acho bonitinho

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/3861/imagemcyl.jpg

----------


## jociano

Galéra eu desenvolvo HotSpot (Layouts), quem tiver interresse dá um toque aee!!!

----------


## wsantos

Galera aqui vai o modelo da minha tela de hotspot, implantei no meu hotel, com tudo de suporte para ficar legal. Na minha tela de hotspot o meu msn fica online, possibilitando quem bater na minha porta eu posso conversar primeiro antes de entrar. heheheh!!

*WARLEY A. SANTOS* 
_ANALISTA DE SISTEMAS SENIOR_
_ADMINISTRAÇÃO DE REDES_
_SOLUÇÕES EM REDES_
_JAVA, C, C#_
_IMPLANTAÇÃO GERAL MIKROTIK_
_msn-mail: [email protected]_
_tel: (38)3824-1045 / 9102-1030_

----------


## superxandaoce

Pessoal como faz para colocar o MSN on-line de suporte ?
Gostaria de incrementar isso também na minha página

----------


## miccharg

outra coisa q achei interessante, além do msn q QUERO SABER (ksksksk), é os menus de algumas páginas dos amigos...

como se faz para colocar links nas páginas de loguin e funfar!? coloca na mesma pasta! mas libera onde para funcionar a navegação? coloquei pergunta parecida antes!

----------


## viunet

> Galéra eu desenvolvo HotSpot (Layouts), quem tiver interresse dá um toque aee!!!


 eu tenho interesse tava desenvolvendo uma mais nao dacerto

----------


## Raniel

Também desenvolvo páginas com cookie para salvar os dados do login e também para logar automático.

----------


## brunoleonidas

ai eu sou novo vcs podem me ajudar a criar uma tela de login

----------


## JCnet

> ai eu sou novo vcs podem me ajudar a criar uma tela de login


Oque vc + ou - vc prescisa companheiro talvez posso te ajudar!!!

----------


## miccharg

sei q não deve ser o lugar certo. mais sobre telas de loguin, vamos depois tentar editar páginas de outros sistemas de gerenciamento!?!??! q tal galera??

----------


## FernandodeDeus

alguem ja viu pagina de hotspot em flash?

----------


## rpclanhouse

> alguem ja viu pagina de hotspot em flash?


Totalmente em flash nunca vi, mas estou desenvolvendo uma aqui com menu e apresentação em flash, está ficando legal. Vou anexar os arquivos em flash pra vc ver como está ficando, depois de pronto vou postar aqui o resultado com os arquivos *.fla para que o pessoal possa usar eediatr o que quiser. Os arquivos são e, swf e estão compactados, sem virus claro!

Abraços 

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## miccharg

Muito massa, estou aguardando o trabalho final.

mas como ficara a parte do acódigo q trata da autenticação?

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Muito massa, estou aguardando o trabalho final.
> 
> mas como ficara a parte do acódigo q trata da autenticação?


Minha única preocupação com o hotspot em flash é o fato do cliente que acabou de formatar o Pc, e não tem o plugin do flash player instalado, com isso nao abrirá os filmes em flash, estou vendo uma forma de colocar em walled gardem ou mesmo colocar direto numa pasta do hotspot os plugins, no próprio flash posso direcionar o download para dentro do hotspot. Só pensei nisso agora, vou bolar alguma coisa e posto qdo tiver resultado.

Abraços

----------


## JOLIELSON

ficou show.. parabens. to esperando o resultado final.

----------


## edcomrocha

> Minha única preocupação com o hotspot em flash é o fato do cliente que acabou de formatar o Pc, e não tem o plugin do flash player instalado, com isso nao abrirá os filmes em flash, estou vendo uma forma de colocar em walled gardem ou mesmo colocar direto numa pasta do hotspot os plugins, no próprio flash posso direcionar o download para dentro do hotspot. Só pensei nisso agora, vou bolar alguma coisa e posto qdo tiver resultado.
> 
> Abraços


Opa Rpc, mano tem como você me dar umas dicas de flash??
To tendando por um arquivo em flash aqui na minha pagina nao nao consegui criarde jeito, nao sei nada de flash tentei criar em alguns progs que ja tem uns banners pré pronto mais na vai nem com reza braba :s.

Adicionei você no msn mais acho que você ainda nao viu ou nao entrou no msn 
vou postar um print da minha pagina de login e o local onde quero colocar o flash
Se puder da um help eu agradeço mano, minha pagina foi tirada do exemplo da pagina do Makkai

Abraços

----------


## gulinhaster

> Opa Rpc, mano tem como você me dar umas dicas de flash??
> To tendando por um arquivo em flash aqui na minha pagina nao nao consegui criarde jeito, nao sei nada de flash tentei criar em alguns progs que ja tem uns banners pré pronto mais na vai nem com reza braba :s.
> 
> Adicionei você no msn mais acho que você ainda nao viu ou nao entrou no msn 
> vou postar um print da minha pagina de login e o local onde quero colocar o flash
> Se puder da um help eu agradeço mano, minha pagina foi tirada do exemplo da pagina do Makkai
> 
> Abraços


Amigo como vc colocou o clima tempo em sua página?
Tentei que colcar aqui já e não consegui.

----------


## edcomrocha

> Amigo como vc colocou o clima tempo em sua página?
> Tentei que colcar aqui já e não consegui.


 Opa tem um topico do rpclanhouse que ja esta respondido isso, so ir la e fazer o que ta la

Abraços

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Opa Rpc, mano tem como você me dar umas dicas de flash??
> To tendando por um arquivo em flash aqui na minha pagina nao nao consegui criarde jeito, nao sei nada de flash tentei criar em alguns progs que ja tem uns banners pré pronto mais na vai nem com reza braba :s.
> 
> Adicionei você no msn mais acho que você ainda nao viu ou nao entrou no msn 
> vou postar um print da minha pagina de login e o local onde quero colocar o flash
> Se puder da um help eu agradeço mano, minha pagina foi tirada do exemplo da pagina do Makkai
> 
> Abraços


Opa claro!, depois de fazer seu banner, salve ele numa pasta juntamente com seus arquivos do hotspot, por ex : A pasta hotspot\img é um bom local para colocar seu banner.
Bom depois do banner pronto e salvo, vá até a pagina de login ( tudo isso off line ) seria bom vc fazer um backup de sua tela de autenticação, para isso, acesse via ftp seu servidor Mk ex: se sua rede é 192.168.0.1/24 vá até qualquer lugar, de seu pc, onde tem uma barra de endereços, digite ftp://192.168.0.1 e pressione enter, após isso vai pedir a senha, use a mesma senha e usuário do login de seu servidor MK. Lá dentro vc encontrará uma pasta chamada Hotspot, abra-a, salve todo seu conteúdo no seu pc ( de preferencia no desktop para nao perde-la futuramente ). Bom este foi o backup, gere uma cópia desta pasta que salvou para trabalhar em cima dela e gurade a outra para eventuais problemas. na pasta salva, abra a pagina login.html, Use o frontpage 2003 para edita-la ou um programa de sua preferencia, se for pelo Front page, vá em :
Menu Inserir=> Componente da web=> Filme em formato flash ...=> indique o arquivo com extensão *.swf de seu banner, redimensione e de ok. 
Com isso o filminho em flash vai rodar em sua pagina, agora quanto à desenvolver arquivos/filmes em flash, dai é criatividade, afinal, da um trampo danado, é sempre bom dar uma lida. Procure no Flash Brasil | A rede social de quem faz a web tem ótimos tópicos para iniciantes e profissionais do ramo, aprendi muito lá. 

Fica com Deus !

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Opa tem um topico do rpclanhouse que ja esta respondido isso, so ir la e fazer o que ta la
> 
> Abraços


Que Inclusive agradeço até hoje ! valeu mesmo !

----------


## edcomrocha

> Com isso o filminho em flash vai rodar em sua pagina, agora quanto à desenvolver arquivos/filmes em flash, dai é criatividade, afinal, da um trampo danado, é sempre bom dar uma lida. Procure no Flash Brasil | A rede social de quem faz a web tem ótimos tópicos para iniciantes e profissionais do ramo, aprendi muito lá. 
> 
> Fica com Deus !
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.


É meu problema é fazer os filmes colocar la no hotspot é moleza, nao consegui desenvolver foi o filme mesmo heheheh.

Vou dar uma olhada la no site que você passou vo tentar se consigo fazer algo aqui

valew abraços

----------


## makkai

interessante, em flash, mas se chega a este nivel do menu com tabless.
o que acha da idéia?

----------


## edcomrocha

> interessante, em flash, mas se chega a este nivel do menu com tabless.
> o que acha da idéia?


 Rsrsrs, poxa vida desculpe minha igborancia mais agora vc falou grego, ou melhor aramaico rsrsrsrsr


Abraços

----------


## osmano807

Precisa de tanto? Olha a página de um provedor daqui da cidade:
http://201.48.242.33:1881

(ok, myauth, mas mesmo assim é simples!)

----------


## makkai

> Totalmente em flash nunca vi, mas estou desenvolvendo uma aqui com menu e apresentação em flash, está ficando legal. Vou anexar os arquivos em flash pra vc ver como está ficando, depois de pronto vou postar aqui o resultado com os arquivos *.fla para que o pessoal possa usar eediatr o que quiser. Os arquivos são e, swf e estão compactados, sem virus claro!
> 
> Abraços 
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.


Desculpe, equeci de citar o post

----------


## rpclanhouse

> É meu problema é fazer os filmes colocar la no hotspot é moleza, nao consegui desenvolver foi o filme mesmo heheheh.
> 
> Vou dar uma olhada la no site que você passou vo tentar se consigo fazer algo aqui
> 
> valew abraços


faz assim me adiciona no msn : [email protected] que te passo unmas coisas legais pra vc treinar ok . abraços

----------


## edcomrocha

> faz assim me adiciona no msn : [email protected] que te passo unmas coisas legais pra vc treinar ok . abraços


 Certo ja tinha te adicionado no [email protected], deixo esse ou adiciono outro mesmo ??

----------


## acesse

> Certo ja tinha te adicionado no [email protected], deixo esse ou adiciono outro mesmo ??


Utilizo os dois ! no sabado conversamos !

----------


## viunet

> Precisa de tanto? Olha a página de um provedor daqui da cidade:
> http://201.48.242.33:1881
> 
> (ok, myauth, mas mesmo assim é simples!)



cara muito bom.. como e feito esse trabalho...

se algum pode ajuda com dicas gostaria de colocar aqui em alagoas :Willy:

----------


## speedylink

Estou aqui para postar a nossa que elaboramos em cima de uma fonte encontrada na Internet.

O banner é feito em flash com animação, e criamos ao lado esquerdo um menu, que o cliente pode baixar os programas essenciais e acessar seu email seu ser preciso logar no mikrotik ainda.

Estou implantando um servidor de sala de bate papo para todos da cidade sendo cliente ou não poderem ter um novo atrativo, e também em breve após fazer minha nova estrutura na rede vou jogar um servidor de Quake ou Ralf Life, vou ver ainda um jogo que não pese muito na rede.

Desenvolvemos paginas de Logins se quiserem. Mas esta ai minha colaboração para a comunidade. Já dar para ter uma noção de como e nossa Pagina de Login daki.


Espero que gostem, e espero comentários.

E ao desenvolvedor da fonte que nos baseamos um muito obrigado, só não lembro o nome aqui n momento.


Abraços



PCEASY NET :: Você escolhe a melhor internet
WWW.PCEASYNET.COM.BR
EMAIL - Msn: [email protected]
Distribuição: DEBIAN, SLACKWARE, MIKROTIK

----------


## rpclanhouse

> faz assim me adiciona no msn : [email protected] que te passo unmas coisas legais pra vc treinar ok . abraços


Pronto, depois de bater cabeça um pouco, aqui está o produto final, e suas Sources em arquivos *.fla para serem editados no flash ( indico o adobe flash CS4 Profesional ) baixe no site da adobe, tem 30 dias de teste gratis do programa.

Na tela de login resolvi o problema do flash player, colocando um link para download na tela inicial, quando o menu não abrir, basta o cliente clicar no link que ele baixará diretamente de seu servidor hotspot.

Bom é isso, boa semana a todos !

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## superxandaoce

Pessoal ainda preciso de ajuda para colocar no login o MSN do suporte funcionando como um chat, igual foi mostrado por um amigo nos tópicos anteriores, só que ele não mostrou como faz...
no hotspot mesmo que o cliente não tenha net ainda, já pode falar com o suporte... legal não ?? se alguém souber como fazer pra deixar um MSN quando ativo funcionando na janela do hotspot do cliente pra entrar em contato com agente.

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Pessoal ainda preciso de ajuda para colocar no login o MSN do suporte funcionando como um chat, igual foi mostrado por um amigo nos tópicos anteriores, só que ele não mostrou como faz...
> no hotspot mesmo que o cliente não tenha net ainda, já pode falar com o suporte... legal não ?? se alguém souber como fazer pra deixar um MSN quando ativo funcionando na janela do hotspot do cliente pra entrar em contato com agente.


Certa vez fiz isso aqui, vou procurar e te passo !

----------


## wandsoncs

Só gostaria de agradecer a todos pelas colaborações no uso do MK. Estava sumido por uns tempos mas estou de volta e espero além de receber ajuda poder colaborar como todos os amigos aqui do fórum. Um grande abraço, Um excelente final de semana.

----------


## Greek

Simples e funcional!
http://lh4.ggpht.com/_yvDpBAAKoXU/Sq...SwQ4/login.jpg

----------


## viunet

> Simples e funcional!
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_yvDpBAAKoXU/Sq...SwQ4/login.jpg




parabens,,, agradeço a sua contribuição...

----------


## Gustavinho

> Alguem sabe como fazer para não aparecer aquela tela de informações após o cliente se autenticar no hotspot?


Seria as informações do Pop-up?? se for edite o arquivo alogin.htm alterando a linha do script
para FALSE

$(if popup == '*false*')

E no arquivo login.htm
altere também o 

<input type="hidden" name="popup" value="*false*" />

Se for isso ta ae...abração

----------


## edmarmega

Amigo paraben pela sua tela de login muito boa mesmo

----------


## Raniel

> Simples e funcional!
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_yvDpBAAKoXU/Sq...SwQ4/login.jpg


Olá Greek,
Gostei muito de sua tela.
Gostaria que você, se puder, me enviar a fonte que usou para fazer o nome login. Preciso fazer um logomarca e acho que ela vai encaixar-se melhor ao tema.
Grato, Raniel.

----------


## Greek

> Olá Greek,
> Gostei muito de sua tela.
> Gostaria que você, se puder, me enviar a fonte que usou para fazer o nome login. Preciso fazer um logomarca e acho que ela vai encaixar-se melhor ao tema.
> Grato, Raniel.


A fonte ultilizada foi "Bauhaus 93", ela vem inclusa no corel... vlws!

----------


## viunet

> Pronto, depois de bater cabeça um pouco, aqui está o produto final, e suas Sources em arquivos *.fla para serem editados no flash ( indico o adobe flash CS4 Profesional ) baixe no site da adobe, tem 30 dias de teste gratis do programa.
> 
> Na tela de login resolvi o problema do flash player, colocando um link para download na tela inicial, quando o menu não abrir, basta o cliente clicar no link que ele baixará diretamente de seu servidor hotspot.
> 
> Bom é isso, boa semana a todos !
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.


caro colega neste arquivo que vc postol nao estou coseguindo edita os arquivo em flash ( ele esta na pasta Sources) gostaria de ajuda..

----------


## rpclanhouse

> caro colega neste arquivo que vc postol nao estou coseguindo edita os arquivo em flash ( ele esta na pasta Sources) gostaria de ajuda..


Opa claro! 

Faz assim - Coloca uma boa Música do elvis Presley pra rodar de fundo e vamos lá !

acesse software de animação, software multimídia | Adobe Flash CS4 Professional Baixe o adobe flash Cs4 depois de um tempo ( 30 dias ) vc vai precisar pagar pra usar, ( claro da pra craquear de boa se quiser acessa www.astalavista.com , vai em serial Ws, depois coloca o nome do programa e coloca search, procura o que tem resultado acima de 50% de acerto e soca a bota ), mas o ideal é pagar pelo soft ok !

bem, com o arquivo aberto, abra o arquivo header1_v8.fla ( ele é responsavel pelo Menu ) 

nao sei seu conhecimento em flash mas vou partir do principio que vc nao conhece nada ok .

Fiz um exemplo rapido de como alterar as opções do menu, é bem intuitivo pra quem está famialirizado com qualquer programa windows como as opções Find ( CTRL+F ) Save (CRTL+S) etc...

Continue ouvindo Elvis depois de finalizar, faz bem pra mente e mantém a paz ! 

 :Thrasher:  Rock and Roll Forever  :Thrasher:

----------


## manodell

Galera, quero deixar minha contribuição também aqui no Forum Under-Linux.
Utilizei varias paginas pra chegar nessa postada por mim.

----------


## viunet

> Opa claro! 
> 
> Faz assim - Coloca uma boa Música do elvis Presley pra rodar de fundo e vamos lá !
> 
> acesse software de animação, software multimídia | Adobe Flash CS4 Professional Baixe o adobe flash Cs4 depois de um tempo ( 30 dias ) vc vai precisar pagar pra usar, ( claro da pra craquear de boa se quiser acessa www.astalavista.com , vai em serial Ws, depois coloca o nome do programa e coloca search, procura o que tem resultado acima de 50% de acerto e soca a bota ), mas o ideal é pagar pelo soft ok !
> 
> bem, com o arquivo aberto, abra o arquivo header1_v8.fla ( ele é responsavel pelo Menu ) 
> 
> nao sei seu conhecimento em flash mas vou partir do principio que vc nao conhece nada ok .
> ...


 

caro colega conseguie colocar a pagina no mk... mais tive problemas de letidao.. o trafego aumentou na rede com a pagina,,, como vc usa ... eu tiev que retirala...

----------


## rpclanhouse

> caro colega conseguie colocar a pagina no mk... mais tive problemas de letidao.. o trafego aumentou na rede com a pagina,,, como vc usa ... eu tiev que retirala...


Lentidão ? quanto tem de memória seu PCAP ou é RB ? pq aqui é PCAP com 1 gb de mem e a pagina ta de boa a rede tbm

----------


## viunet

> Lentidão ? quanto tem de memória seu PCAP ou é RB ? pq aqui é PCAP com 1 gb de mem e a pagina ta de boa a rede tbm


 
tenho um pc ap.. com processador celeron 2.6 e memoria de 1 gb com hd de 40, toda a rede ficou lenta

----------


## edcomrocha

Talvez a lentidao seja porque os arquivo flash sejam um pouco grande pra carregar em 2.4 que tem a banda mto limitada, usei a pagina em flash aqui, editei ela a meu gosto porem percebi que o trafego aumentou muito, mais nada que complicasse a rede, mais aqui esta tudo perfeito nas configuraçoes e nos clientes tambem se nao estiver quebra as pernas mesmo

Falow abraços

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Talvez a lentidao seja porque os arquivo flash sejam um pouco grande pra carregar em 2.4 que tem a banda mto limitada, usei a pagina em flash aqui, editei ela a meu gosto porem percebi que o trafego aumentou muito, mais nada que complicasse a rede, mais aqui esta tudo perfeito nas configuraçoes e nos clientes tambem se nao estiver quebra as pernas mesmo
> 
> Falow abraços


É, então, aqui da forma que está a pagina está rodando de boa e sem lentidão, e eu trabalho em 2.4 estava com um PCAP 2.4 GHz amd, com 1 gb de mem e 40 de hd, com pci´s engenius, estava rodando filé, daí agora estou com uma RB 433. 3 mini pci engenius, ela tem só 64 Mb de mem e 128 Mb de "HD" rsrsr, e está rodando do mesmo jeito. da uma olhada nas configurações de seus clientes, seilá pode ser as vezes a maquina do cara que é lenta mesmo !

----------


## edcomrocha

> É, então, aqui da forma que está a pagina está rodando de boa e sem lentidão, e eu trabalho em 2.4 estava com um PCAP 2.4 GHz amd, com 1 gb de mem e 40 de hd, com pci´s engenius, estava rodando filé, daí agora estou com uma RB 433. 3 mini pci engenius, ela tem só 64 Mb de mem e 128 Mb de "HD" rsrsr, e está rodando do mesmo jeito. da uma olhada nas configurações de seus clientes, seilá pode ser as vezes a maquina do cara que é lenta mesmo !


 Ahhh esqueci de mencionar isso, se a maquina do cliente nao for boa ja era tbm rsrsrsrr

Mais na minha rede como eu disse nao ficou lenta nao, como eu disse percebi um aumento de tragefo por causa do tamnho dos arquivos que tem nela so isso quem relatou lentidao foi o outro colega ai em cima, minha rede esta 100% e nos meus clientes tbm, pq se nao estivesse ja era hauhauha


falow abraços

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Ahhh esqueci de mencionar isso, se a maquina do cliente nao for boa ja era tbm rsrsrsrr
> 
> Mais na minha rede como eu disse nao ficou lenta nao, como eu disse percebi um aumento de tragefo por causa do tamnho dos arquivos que tem nela so isso quem relatou lentidao foi o outro colega ai em cima, minha rede esta 100% e nos meus clientes tbm, pq se nao estivesse ja era hauhauha
> 
> 
> falow abraços


Ah Ok !

ja estou montando outra ta ficando legal tbm depois posto aki

----------


## pedrokampos

Aew galera estou postando meu hotspot aew com vc's ...

ele está bem ... com posso dizer... "light"

kkkkkkkkkkk'

hotspot.rar

Abraço's =D

gostaria de algumas dicas, sugestões... Vlw

----------


## filhote

> Amigo, você poderia mostrar um exemplo do formulario de Cadastro que envie para email usando trial na pagina hotspots?
> Isso iria solucionar varios dos meus problemas, pois já tentei de varias formas fazer com que o usuario cadastre seus dados para que eu possa entrar em contado.


Amigo o problema sobre cadastro resolvi com o pelo Google Docs que por sinal não conhecia e agora não largo + rsrsrs, fiz assim coloquei uma página de aviso pedindo para que o cliente realizar o cadastro aparecia a cada 20 minutos, não sei se foi o incentivo que fiz aos meus clientes uma promoção "PAGUE SUA MENSALIDADE EM DIAS E CONCORRA A UM MÊS GRÁTIS" é só SuSseso srsrrrsrsr :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## MARCOSTS

Ótimo este tópico, estou acompanhando pois estou estudando alguns recursos para modificar a página do nosso hotspots, estou começando bem do básico porque tenho pouco conhecimento, basicamente estou tentando mudar cores, textos, posição mas sempre que salvo a modificação que foi realizada e tento abrir novamente aparece a mensagem de erro abaixo:

Erro no processamento de XML: formatado incorretamente
Posição: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Propriet%C3%A1rio/Desktop/TESTE%20LOGIN/login%2001.xhtml
Número da linha 64, coluna 2: $(if="" chap-id="" onsubmit="return doLogin()" $(endif=""><input
-^

Alguem sabe o que a mensagem significa?

----------


## Danilo1333

Nossa... E eu achando que a minha estava o maximo... '-'http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/9432/paginalogin.jpg

----------


## filhote

Pessoal é seguinte, estou com um problema que pelo que vi foi de muitos aqui, porém já fiz de que vi, é seguinte os arquivos para ser baixado antes de logar, já coloquei o link https://meuhost/arquivo/winrar.rar http://meuhost/arquivo/winrar.rar arquivo/winrar.rar e nada do download nem click com direito (Salvar Destino Como...), aparece só a tela cheio de fontes como se estive criptografada, quando click com direito pede para salvar um arquivo html como o nome do arquivo que esta sendo baixado, algúem poderia me ajudar

----------


## filhote

> Pronto, depois de bater cabeça um pouco, aqui está o produto final, e suas Sources em arquivos *.fla para serem editados no flash ( indico o adobe flash CS4 Profesional ) baixe no site da adobe, tem 30 dias de teste gratis do programa.
> 
> Na tela de login resolvi o problema do flash player, colocando um link para download na tela inicial, quando o menu não abrir, basta o cliente clicar no link que ele baixará diretamente de seu servidor hotspot.
> 
> Bom é isso, boa semana a todos !
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.


Meu amigo, fiquei até com vontade de tirar a minha do ar....cara PARABÉNS!!!

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Meu amigo, fiquei até com vontade de tirar a minha do ar....cara PARABÉNS!!!


Filhote !

Valeu pelo agradecimento, no seu caso, "Upa" o arquivo via FTP juntamente com os arquivos de sua pagina, digitando no seu navegador ftp://ipdeseuhotspot ex: ftp://192.168.0.1 

Vejam neste pequeno video que acabei de fazer rsrsr 
tem uns erros mas já são mais de meia noite né !

Valeu

----------


## pedrokampos

> Filhote !
> 
> Valeu pelo agradecimento, no seu caso, "Upa" o arquivo via FTP juntamente com os arquivos de sua pagina, digitando no seu navegador ftp://ipdeseuhotspot ex: ftp://192.168.0.1 
> 
> Vejam neste pequeno video que acabei de fazer rsrsr 
> tem uns erros mas já são mais de meia noite né !
> 
> Valeu


Muito Bom! =D

----------


## filhote

> Filhote !
> 
> Valeu pelo agradecimento, no seu caso, "Upa" o arquivo via FTP juntamente com os arquivos de sua pagina, digitando no seu navegador ftp://ipdeseuhotspot ex: ftp://192.168.0.1 
> 
> Vejam neste pequeno video que acabei de fazer rsrsr 
> tem uns erros mas já são mais de meia noite né !
> 
> Valeu


Muito obrigado pela dica e pelo video postado, agora amigo o detalhe é o seguinte com .exe para download consegui, mais não funciona com arquivo zipado, o que fiz, tenho um soft que cria arquivos .exe, ou seja, uma especie de compactador mais não compacta quando vc executa abre a pasta e os conteudos que estava na pasta por que assim se não você não consegui enviar o .exe mais o serial por exemplo

----------


## pedrokampos

Ai galera fis umas modificações no meu hotspot 

ta mais legalzinhoo

hotspot.rar

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Ai galera fis umas modificações no meu hotspot 
> 
> ta mais legalzinhoo
> 
> hotspot.rar


rsrsr está òtimo principalmente o Slogan "Nosso sinal chega .. bla bla bla .. srrs " parabéns pela criatividade.

----------


## pedrokampos

> rsrsr está òtimo principalmente o Slogan "Nosso sinal chega .. bla bla bla .. srrs " parabéns pela criatividade.


kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk'

de qm será que eu imitei heim???  :Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm: 

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk' 

o chato é parte do download que tem que clicar no link asim: botao direito do mouse --> "salvar link como..." Aff' 

ei gostaria de saber onde vc pegou akeles SONS para o flash ( se possivel me manda alguns)


flw abração  :Angel:

----------


## Danilo1333

Depois de muito mecher aqui e acolá!
Consegui fazer um que achei que ficou bom!  :Big Grin: 

Ainda falta arrumar alguns textos e imagens, mas é coisa rapida e simples...

Quem quiser conferir!  :Wink:

----------


## aleksei

Estou desenvolvendo um portal.

em anexo o modelo.

----------


## sharknet

fico d+ sau pagina de login bom mesmo eu vou ter que pagar alguem pra fazer a minha eu ja tenho uma mas nao ta 100% ainda

----------


## rpclanhouse

Olha, faz como a maioria, da uma boa procurado no site mininova.org, lá vc procura por templates, baixa alguns deles e vai testando, os códigos de login, etc, vc tem aqui mesmo no fórum, num post do Makai, é só implantar, pra que gastar grana se vc tem tudo na mão, ao alcance de um "click", baixa uns templates e pergunta aqui como colocar que vamos ajudando ok ?!

Ricardo Sobrinho.

----------


## msgsuporte

Estou aqui para mostrar a tela de login do meu hotspot

----------


## 1929

> ...
> os códigos de login, etc, vc tem aqui mesmo no fórum, num post do Makai, é só implantar,


Bem lembrado.

E o post do Makkai é este mesmo que estamos, está lá no primeiro post uma pag que é uma beleza.

----------


## hackerjunior

Alguem poderia me informa como faço para posta aquivos aqui no forum,  :Banghead:  ja quebrei a cabeça mais ainda não consegui....aaqui tem assim file:// mais não sei como usar...

----------


## hackerjunior

como faço pra posta aquivos aqui não sei onde colocar ajudem

----------


## 1929

> como faço pra posta aquivos aqui não sei onde colocar ajudem


Abaixo da área de escrita do post tem "gerenciar anexos"

Vai abrir uma tela. ali você procura o arquivo que quer anexar e manda enviar arquivo.
Ele só vai selecionar para enviar. Pode selecionar vários arquivos, um em cada linha.
Esta última tela, você vai ter que mandar ampliar para poder ver o botão de enviar que está no lado direito desta tela. Normalmente quando abre ela entra reduzida e não dá para ver este botão.
Manda enviar e espera até a conclusão. Vai aparecer no lado esquerdo o nome do arquivo. Daí voce pode fechar esta tela que ele já foi enviado.

----------


## ronaldospinola

Pessoal, uma tele bem simples mas sem os pop up chatos, os arquivos aviso e bloqueado são utilizados só que com javascript. avaliem

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Bem lembrado.
> 
> E o post do Makkai é este mesmo que estamos, está lá no primeiro post uma pag que é uma beleza.


Bem lembrado 2, a missão ! Realmente, é neste mesmo topico, eu que estou fora de forma mesmo !
Bom ano novo !

----------


## hackerjunior

ola galera tenho um baner que modifiquei pra colocar no meu hotspot mais não consegui fazer funcionar o menu para abrir as paginas subsequente alguem aceita esse desafio vou posta ele aqui quem consegui posta ai pra nos.

----------


## Gustavinho

Fala galera, com a idéia de inovar os nossos HotSpots e deixar algo mais eficiente a nossos clientes, gostaria de mostrar a todos vocês uma solução muito bacana e que vale a pena investir.

estou preparando a minha por aqui, mais vou passar as informações de um serviço que é possivel colocar em pratica onde a interação com o usuario é fantastica.

Este é o SitePal, um portal de serviços onde voce pode criar personagens que passam informações aos clientes com AUDIO em PORTUGUÊS, e até mesmo criar personagens através de fotos. 

Veja no site:
Talking Avatar Demo - How To Make Speaking Characters

Um demo para testar o funcionamento

Free Text-to-Speech (TTS) Avatar Widget by SitePal

Para se ter idéia é possivel criar perfis de "AI" Inteligencia Artificial, conforme descreve o site.
AIMC

Deem uma olhada no site e vejam o que é possivel criar e usar em suas home pages, tenho certeza que vão gostar.

Anexo 9012

----------


## edcomrocha

E ai Gustavinho, o ultimo link aqui na funcionou poderia ver o que acontece ? talvez seja só aqui comigo

Achei insteressante sua ideia.


Abraços

----------


## Gustavinho

Olá Edcomrocha, cara aqui esta funcionando.....talvez seja ai mesmo.

No entanto é só uma imagem da pagina.

Abração

----------


## wgoulart

obrigado pela ajuda de todos aqui esta a minha é teste não esta muito boa mas vou postar!

----------


## interhome

> obrigado pela ajuda de todos aqui esta a minha é teste não esta muito boa mas vou postar!


Bem interessante o chat, Como funciona ?

----------


## Danilo1333

Depois que aprendi um pouco de HTML,CSS, Javascript... Nunca mais tive problema com pagina de Hotspot...
E até ganhei clientes por apresentar uma pagina mais bonita que a dos meus concorrentes...

----------


## edcomrocha

> Depois que aprendi um pouco de HTML,CSS, Javascript... Nunca mais tive problema com pagina de Hotspot...
> E até ganhei clientes por apresentar uma pagina mais bonita que a dos meus concorrentes...



Opa, bacana sua pagina esta de parabens


Abraços

----------


## marlon

Olha aii essas são as Páginas que eu uso.! Obrigado a todos do under linux. :Rofl:  qualquer coisa ideia. me procurem. msn: [email protected]

----------


## sharknet

essas paginas sao de proficionais mesmo esta de parabens 


quando comecei aqui a um ano atraz em 2009 asava a pagina original porque nao sabia como fazer.

foi aqui que aprendi tudo sobre mikrotik vou postar minha pagina amanha pois não estou em casa um abraço a todos e muito obrigado a todos que me axxxuudaram e tiveram paciencia.

Esse e o melhor site que conheci em minha vida (mudou minha vida).

----------


## thiagobmc

Fala pessoal, estou enviando aki minha pagina pra vocês,construi ela com a ajuda dos topicos dos colegas aqui do underlinux.
e aproveitando gostaria de uma ajudinha de vocês, estou enviando o cadastro do google docs para os clientes após fazerem o login, até ai tudo bem. O problema é que apareceu uma individa na minha lista de cadastros que não faz parte da minha rede, ou até aki pra mim não fazia, acredito que possa ser invasão de rede. por isso pesso ajuda sobre como deixar meu mikrotik mais seguro, toda ajuda será de grande valor já que sou iniciante com mikrotik.

----------


## rudnei

boa noite amigos sou novo em mikrotik e nao estou conseguindo configurar minha tela de login meu mk esta td configurado pra rodar so nao consigo mudar a pagina de login 
se alguem poder me ajudar agradeço vlw

----------


## interhome

> boa noite amigos sou novo em mikrotik e nao estou conseguindo configurar minha tela de login meu mk esta td configurado pra rodar so nao consigo mudar a pagina de login 
> se alguem poder me ajudar agradeço vlw


Considerando que ja tenha a pagina pronta, apague a pagina login.html e logo apos arraste a nova pagina.

----------


## marlon

Camarada entre em contato comigo pelo msn [email protected] ou pelo telefone (27) 9981-1136, to com umas hotspots aqui muito bonitas acho que serve para você, irei te ajudar sem custos.. abraço!

----------


## rudnei

alguem pode me ajudar nao consigo mudar minha pagina de login do meu hotspot

----------


## expressocd

Olá amigo

A sua pagina está otima e gostei mais ainda do msn na tela do hotspot, gostaria de implantar na minha tambem, como seria as regras ???


Obrigado








> naoextranhem ,, minha tela d login,, eh q moro no paraguas,, bem na fronteira hehe,
> tbem coloquei algumas regrinhas (como o tempo, site de envio de torpedos etc..) no walled gardem para que a pessoa nao podesse navegar completamente no site,,ficou mais ou menos assim,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=www.wikipedia.org dst-port=80 server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
> add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=pt.wikipedia.org dst-port=80 server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
> add action=allow comment="" disabled=no dst-host=wikimedia.org dst-port=80 server=DELTA-HOTSPOT
> ...

----------


## sharknet

hoje sem querer querendo descobri o siginte >

coloquei essa linha na pagina status e olha so 

<a href="http://o ip do seu mikrotik/graphs/q...(username)%3E/" target="_blank">grafico</a></strong></td>

assim mostra o grafico so do cliente atual 

se isso puder ajudar agradeçam

----------


## filhote

> Galéra estou disponibilizando um dos hostspot´s que criei para download. Esse hotspot foi todo desenvolvido em CSS, modifique a vontade, só não esqueçam de dar os devidos créditos a quem o fez (eu claro rs,rs!!!). Informo que desenvolvo qualquer interface WEB em CSS e PHP, quem precisar dar um toque ai.
> 
> 
> Obs: Não esqueça de agradecer rs,rs!!!


Olá Jociano por favor mande uma MP com seu msn por favor, preciso de um serviço e PHP.Vlw

----------


## djkoyloko

Bacan amesmo hein Brother, Comprei uma Rb 750G e Gostaria de personalizar minha page de Hotspot tb , vc poderia me ajudar?

----------


## marlon

Olá caro amigo! fala comigo ??? se for posso ajudar sim!!! entre em contatp (27) 9981-1136, ou pelo msn [email protected]

----------


## wgoulart

aqui vai a minha espero q aguem goste ta meio amadora e naum terminada mas da pro gasto

----------


## pedrokamp0s

> aqui vai a minha espero q aguem goste ta meio amadora e naum terminada mas da pro gasto


cara eu axei muito " cheguei" ... rsrsr

mas como vc disse : "dá pro gasto" 

é melhor de q nenhuma ...

abraço

----------


## zeim2009

boa noite pessoal, alguem poderia me ajudar a criar um logim de hotspot? tenho algumas ideias, se tiver alguma alma caridosa ai, aqui esta meu msn [email protected]

----------


## edmarmega

Ola pessoal pediram em meu blog para postar o hotspot da acesse w-fi com os .fla para edição, bom mais uma vez agradeço ao amigo que postou, mas infelismente não lembro quem foi.

Até mais bom aproveito.

----------


## edmarmega

Ola pessoal eu sofri pra caramba por causa do proxy e hotspot e cheguei a uma configuração bem simples e funcional.

ACEITA CONEXÕES VINDAS DO PROXY
/ ip firewall filter 
add chain=forward in-interface=Proxy action=accept comment="Aceita CONEX ES VINDAS DO PROXY" disabled=no

REGRAS NAT
/ ip firewall nat 
(nat placas de rede)
add chain=srcnat out-interface=Clientes action=masquerade comment="NAT REDE clientes" disabled=no 
add chain=srcnat out-interface=Proxy action=masquerade comment="NAT REDE Proxy" disabled=no 
add chain=srcnat out-interface=Dedicado action=masquerade comment="NAT LINK DEDICADO" disabled=no 

(redirecionamentos das redes 10.0.0.0/24 e 10.0.1.0/24 para o proxy do mikrotik)
add chain=dstnat in-interface=Clientes src-address=10.0.0.0/24 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 hotspot=auth action=redirect \
to-ports=3128 comment="REDIRECIONAMENTO PROXY" disabled=no 
add chain=dstnat in-interface=Clientes src-address=10.0.1.0/24 protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=redirect to-ports=3128 \
comment="" disabled=no 

REGRAS IP-PROXY MIKROTIK
(10.10.0.2:5128 ip squid :Stick Out Tongue: orta)
/ ip proxy 
set enabled=yes port=3128 parent-proxy=10.10.0.2:5128 maximal-client-connecions=1000 maximal-server-connectons=1000 

(aceitando conecxões de acesso ao proxy para as redes 10.0.0.0/24 e 10.0.1.0/24)
/ ip proxy access 
add dst-port=23-25 action=deny comment="block telnet & spam e-mail relaying" disabled=no 
add src-address=10.0.0.0/24 action=allow comment="" disabled=no 
add src-address=10.0.1.0/24 action=allow comment="" disabled=no

REGRAS HOTSPOT
#
/ ip hotspot 
add name="hotspot" interface=Clientes profile=hsprof idle-timeout=1d keepalive-timeout=none disabled=no 
/ ip hotspot service-port 
set ftp ports=21 disabled=no 

(redirecionamento para a porta 3128 do proxy mikrotik, 10.0.0.1 ip da interface cliente e hotspot) 
/ ip hotspot profile
add name="hsprof" hotspot-address=10.0.0.1 dns-name="" html-directory=hotspot rate-limit="" http-proxy=0.0.0.0:3128 \
smtp-server=0.0.0.0 login-by=mac,cookie,http-chap http-cookie-lifetime=1d split-user-domain=no use-radius=no

(obs, em USERS PROFILES marque a opção Transparent Proxy)

Espero que sirva para alguem.

----------


## shoplider

> Pronto, depois de bater cabeça um pouco, aqui está o produto final, e suas Sources em arquivos *.fla para serem editados no flash ( indico o adobe flash CS4 Profesional ) baixe no site da adobe, tem 30 dias de teste gratis do programa.
> 
> Na tela de login resolvi o problema do flash player, colocando um link para download na tela inicial, quando o menu não abrir, basta o cliente clicar no link que ele baixará diretamente de seu servidor hotspot.
> 
> Bom é isso, boa semana a todos !
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.


Não consigo colocar trial neste hotspot...alguem já conseguiu ?? 
https://under-linux.org/attachments/...-hotsflash.rar

----------


## Demo Bill

Forma mais correta para disponibilizar o gráfico para o cliente.

<a href="http://ipservidor--ou--dominio:809/graphs/queue/<hotspot-$(username)>/">Gráfico</a>

Se o cliente for daqueles mais espertos, vai conseguir ver o gráfico dos outros clientes também.

----------


## netgloria

> Galéra estou disponibilizando um dos hostspot´s que criei para download. Esse hotspot foi todo desenvolvido em CSS, modifique a vontade, só não esqueçam de dar os devidos créditos a quem o fez (eu claro rs,rs!!!). Informo que desenvolvo qualquer interface WEB em CSS e PHP, quem precisar dar um toque ai.
> 
> 
> Obs: Não esqueça de agradecer rs,rs!!!


Jociano, o download que vc disponibilizou não tem essa opção do cliente marcar pra guardar a informação pra não ta digitando direto, tem como disponibilizar com isso? meus clientes aqui 90% não decoram o bendito login e senha.


outra questão e que meu hotspot não redireciona quando o cliente utiliza mozilla!! alguem já passou por isso?


Grato


*Gladson Cardoso*
Grupo NetGlória
NetGlória Internet banda Larga
NetGlória Informática
NetGlória Interativa

Portal Soudegloria.com

(79)3411-1188
www.netgloria.com.br

----------


## edmarmega

> Jociano, o download que vc disponibilizou não tem essa opção do cliente marcar pra guardar a informação pra não ta digitando direto, tem como disponibilizar com isso? meus clientes aqui 90% não decoram o bendito login e senha.
> 
> 
> outra questão e que meu hotspot não redireciona quando o cliente utiliza mozilla!! alguem já passou por isso?
> 
> 
> Grato
> 
> 
> ...


basta o cliente salvar o login e senha atraves do navegador, todos ele possuem essa função.

----------


## Demo Bill

O cliente não é redirecionado para o site do hotspot, por que o navegador está infectado ou com aquelas barras de ferramentas instaladas em conjunto com outros programas, redirecionando sempre o cliente para o site da tal barra e não para o endereço do hotspot.

----------


## soudegloria

> O cliente não é redirecionado para o site do hotspot, por que o navegador está infectado ou com aquelas barras de ferramentas instaladas em conjunto com outros programas, redirecionando sempre o cliente para o site da tal barra e não para o endereço do hotspot.


 
Não Bill, he redirecionar mesmo para a pagina inicial do navegador que está no cliente, não sai pra outra página, o cliente loga no sistema, a pagina da um refresh e volta para o campo da senha novamente, tendo em vista que se o cliente fechar o navegador ele navega normalmente sem pedir novamente a senha.

----------


## marlon

Verifica os Hosts! para ver se os ips estão todos iguais!

----------


## ICHUBrasil

Melhor tópico do fórum

----------


## rafaelmax

*Bom ta ae minha tela hotspot no melhor topico do forum,
galera peguei algumas telas aki mesmo e fiz pequenas modificações e tarei fazendo mais para 
melhorar as informações aos clientes... varios clientes me pararam e falaram po tela maneira de login hein srrsrs*
*obrigado a todos ae e nao vamos deixar este topico esfriar...*

----------


## mktguaruja

Ficou muito bom cara, eu to precisando de uns logo para colocar no banner do site do provedor e propaganda no msn, me add no msn para me da um help ?

[email protected]

vlw




> *Bom ta ae minha tela hotspot no melhor topico do forum,
> galera peguei algumas telas aki mesmo e fiz pequenas modificações e tarei fazendo mais para 
> melhorar as informações aos clientes... varios clientes me pararam e falaram po tela maneira de login hein srrsrs*
> *obrigado a todos ae e nao vamos deixar este topico esfriar...*

----------


## hackerjunior

dão uma olhada no meu orkut e vejam se tem coisa melhor do que minha paginas http://www.orkut.com.br/Main#AlbumLi...66358502539501

----------


## thefox

Anexo 12090

----------


## rafaelmax

_Bom Galera ja postei uma tela que usei com base nas que peguei no forum,_
_hoje venho postar uma 100% minha fiz basicamente no photoshop e html simples qualquer um edita..._
_vo postar a tela e se interessarem so pedir que posto o projeto pra vcs editarem a vontade, no tema da copa, e sempre altero pros dias da maes e assim vai...
_

----------


## 1929

Muito sugestiva.
Eu gostaria de ter o projeto completo, pois normalmente não estou conseguindo inserir imagens com tamanho maior como esta do notebook.
Seu projeto pode me ajudar bastante, assim como a outros.

----------


## marlon

Amigo! Muito Boa sua sugestão! posta aqui pra galera! Muito Obrigado e estou no aguardo! a Página da Copa fico Muito Show Parabens!

----------


## rafaelmax

Ta ae galera sendo que não sei se a ideia do tamanho da foto do notebook ajuda pois este hotspot esta dos mais simples foi feito em html basico e fundo em jpg photoshop, sendo assim querendo editar so abrindo o photoshop, apanhei pra personalizar uma desse genero e resolvi fazer desta forma, pois atendeu o que eu queria ta ae o projeto photoshop pra ser editado e o html tbm abs e simples mais teve um bom impacto aki com meus clientes...

----------


## 1929

Ajuda sim, pois agora eu vou ver porque no meu caso eu não consigo colocar foto com tamanho maior, como esta do notebook. Alguma coisa que faço de errado.





> Ta ae galera sendo que não sei se a ideia do tamanho da foto do notebook ajuda pois este hotspot esta dos mais simples foi feito em html basico e fundo em jpg photoshop, sendo assim querendo editar so abrindo o photoshop, apanhei pra personalizar uma desse genero e resolvi fazer desta forma, pois atendeu o que eu queria ta ae o projeto photoshop pra ser editado e o html tbm abs e simples mais teve um bom impacto aki com meus clientes...

----------


## marlon

Rafael max parabens pelas belas páginas de login tenho certeza que não só eu mais todos do forun irão te qualificar positivo! mais seria mais viavel se vc postasse a pasta completa! para os que não tem facilidade em alterar imagens e o próprio HTML! pelo simples editor NVu

ENTÃO POSTA A PASTA COMPLETA AI EM FORMAZO ZIP! QUE TODOS AGRADECEMOS!

----------


## 1929

> RAFAEL MAX PARABENS! BELAS PÁGINAS DE LOGIN TENHO CERTEZA QUE NÃO SÓ EU MAIS TODOS DO FORUN IRÃO TE QUALIFICAR POSITIVAMENTE! MAS SERIA MAIS VIAVEL SE VC POSTASSE A POSTA COMPLETA! PARA OS QUE NÃO TEM FACILIDADE EM ALTERAR AS IMAGENS E O PRÓPRIO HTML! PELO SIMPLES EDITOR NVU!
> 
> ENTÃO POSTA A PASTA COMPLETA AI EM FORMAZO ZIP! QUE TODOS AGRADECEMOS!


Por questões de organização do forum e um salutar hábito de relacionamento, peço ao amigo que da próxima vêz poste com letras minúsculas.
Há um consenso que em se escrevendo tudo com maiúsculas, passa a idéia de estar gritando.

----------


## rafaelmax

Blz, estou lendo aqui do trabalho. assim que chegar em casa zipo a pasta completa do hotspot e posto...
realmente e melhor postar completa mesmo assim quem quiser so copia e depois começa a editar abs ae e vlw pela dica....

----------


## marlon

Blzzz!

----------


## rafaelmax

Galera ta ae a nova tela de login da copa e agora com a pasta completa do hotspot
baixem e editem a vontade fiz e o pessoal aqui se amarro vo melhorar ela vou tornala mais html css pois esta mais com photoshop, é isso ae vamos postar ae a telas de voces po. não vamos deixar esse topico morrer ou esfriar mais,,,

----------


## marlon

Muito Boa sua página amigo! Parabéns pelo trabalho! você citou em uma resposta acima de que usa também páginas de dias das mães e outras datas importantes! Posta os outros arquivos aqui pra galera! Muito Obrigado! 

Parabéns pela linda Página homenageando a Copa!

----------


## marlon

meu velho amigo! fui testar a sua página de login! eu editei e ela deu erro de java script ! tentei usar elas sem editar para ver se funcionava! e não funcionou! talvez esta faltando algum arquivo! vou postar a print do erro e você analisa ai! Ok ? e se possivel poste o arquivo completo e crie um ZIP da pasta e não dos arquivos! entendeu ?! abraços

----------


## rafaelmax

Opa é deve ser na hora que foi zipado testei esta e depois descompactei e funfo pega ae essa esta boa abs ae t+

----------


## marlon

Amigo! não sei o que esta acontecendo mais não esta funcionando!! :S me add msn

[email protected]

----------


## rafaelmax

ta add,
galera postem ae suas telas vamos continuar compartilhando as telas Oww lol

----------


## pedrokamp0s

http://static1.under-linux.net/images/misc/pencil.png

----------


## rafaelmax

Cti net pode disponibilizar a sua para download ae pra gnt?
fico muito boa a sua tem ferramentas ae que seria uteis pra gnt ver cmo foi feitas abs t+

----------


## simplification

> http://static1.under-linux.net/images/misc/pencil.png


Fala amigão.. blz?? disponibiliza ai a formula pra galera poder editar, e testar novos Horizontes... Abraxxx...

----------


## tizedosal

cti net parabéns pela excelente pagina, teria como disponibiliza pra galera, desde ja agradeço.

----------


## Nando

> http://static1.under-linux.net/images/misc/pencil.png


parabéns pela pagina ta muito boa você mesmo desenvolveu?

----------


## sergio987

> *Bom ta ae minha tela hotspot no melhor topico do forum,
> galera peguei algumas telas aki mesmo e fiz pequenas modificações e tarei fazendo mais para 
> melhorar as informações aos clientes... varios clientes me pararam e falaram po tela maneira de login hein srrsrs*
> *obrigado a todos ae e nao vamos deixar este topico esfriar...*
> Anexo 11993



Ola rafael teria como voce anexar essa tela hotspot para eu poder dar uma olhada?

----------


## franck

como sempre a CTI arebentando na tela de login ficou muito boa. disponibiliza ela pra gente ai.

valew um abraço.

----------


## hinolanhouse

galera ainda estou comapagina do login ultrapassada e ainda nao consegui mudar ja editei todas mais
ainda nao consegui por favor alguem me ajude
meu msn é [email protected]

----------


## edcomrocha

Mais uma ai pro pessoal, inventei de alterar uma aqui esses dias, entao ja peguem ai, comecei a usar ontem.
Pelo menos aqui funcionando tanto no Internet Explorer quanto no Firefox
Os .psd das imagens estao na pasta arquivos editaveis
Se faltar algo so avisar

Abraços a todos

hotspot.rar

----------


## bsnet

simples mais funciona perfeitamente!

----------


## LmcNet

minha tela de login.. alguem achou a ideia dela toda black boa.. hehe

----------


## amilton

Galera show de bola.

----------


## rpclanhouse

hotspot.rar


> Pronto, depois de bater cabeça um pouco, aqui está o produto final, e suas Sources em arquivos *.fla para serem editados no flash ( indico o adobe flash CS4 Profesional ) baixe no site da adobe, tem 30 dias de teste gratis do programa.
> 
> Na tela de login resolvi o problema do flash player, colocando um link para download na tela inicial, quando o menu não abrir, basta o cliente clicar no link que ele baixará diretamente de seu servidor hotspot.
> 
> Bom é isso, boa semana a todos !
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.


 
Bom ... 1 ano depois resolvi colocar uma nova tela para login de seus Hotspot ... meus clientes aprovaram.

Os arquivos estão em html e em flash coloquei uma pasta chamada sources onde deixei os arquivos originais para que possam editar .

Boa sorte e bom feriado !

Lembrando ... para aqueles clientes que tem o pc recem formatado, deixe na tela de login, algum link para download do flashplayer para os navegadores IE Firefox e Google chrome, e um avido do tipo " se esta tela nao esta abrindo, clique aqui e faça o download do plugin..." 
Telas com efeitos em flash são um pouco meis pesadas, mas causam uma boa impressão quando bem editadas. mas usem com moderação !

Abraços !

qqer duvida estou sempre lendo o forum !

----------


## LmcNet

> hotspot.rar
> 
> 
> Bom ... 1 ano depois resolvi colocar uma nova tela para login de seus Hotspot ... meus clientes aprovaram.
> 
> Os arquivos estão em html e em flash coloquei uma pasta chamada sources onde deixei os arquivos originais para que possam editar .
> 
> Boa sorte e bom feriado !
> 
> ...


Olá... tenho um hostpot em flash.. ele tem 2.6 Mb ele tambem tem o estilo igual ao seu! do globo..
mas ele fica muito pesado nos clientes Wlan 2.4.. toda vez que vai abrir a pagina de hostpot ele tem de carregar todo o flash para poder rodar todo conteudo flah, isso leva dezenas de segundos!! alguma solução pra isso!! ja tentei regras que liberam toda banda pra hotspot mais nao tive sucesso!! alguem tem uma solução.. ou a solução nao tem......??

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Olá... tenho um hostpot em flash.. ele tem 2.6 Mb ele tambem tem o estilo igual ao seu! do globo..
> mas ele fica muito pesado nos clientes Wlan 2.4.. toda vez que vai abrir a pagina de hostpot ele tem de carregar todo o flash para poder rodar todo conteudo flah, isso leva dezenas de segundos!! alguma solução pra isso!! ja tentei regras que liberam toda banda pra hotspot mais nao tive sucesso!! alguem tem uma solução.. ou a solução nao tem......??


Faz como no exemplo acima, ao contrário de colocar o campo login em flash, deixe-o fora da animação, e assim não precisam esperar carregar o arquivo para que possam logar, se bem que se está demorando muito para passar 2 mb pela sua rede.. o seu problema não é só o flash ... Tenta diminuir a qualidade das imagens utilizadoas em sua animação para diminuir o tamanho do arquivo flash. Trabalhar desta forma requer um pouco de atenção nestes detalhes afinal o cliente às vezes nem lê o que está na tela ( é capaz até de reclamar da tua demora para aparecer o campo de senha ) pois na maioria eles querem acessar a porcaria de suas Fazendinhas e perder suas noites no msn ... o hotspot só os atrapalha , por isso depende de vc ... ter o Feeling ... para saber qual imagem ... tamanho ou mesmo o que ... colocar no seu hotspot!
Ricardo sobrinho.

----------


## interhome

> Olá... tenho um hostpot em flash.. ele tem 2.6 Mb ele tambem tem o estilo igual ao seu! do globo..
> mas ele fica muito pesado nos clientes Wlan 2.4.. toda vez que vai abrir a pagina de hostpot ele tem de carregar todo o flash para poder rodar todo conteudo flah, isso leva dezenas de segundos!! alguma solução pra isso!! ja tentei regras que liberam toda banda pra hotspot mais nao tive sucesso!! alguem tem uma solução.. ou a solução nao tem......??


Marque as portas 64872, 64873, 64874, 64875 no mangle e crie uma prioridade com controle de banda distinto do plano do cliente.

----------


## viunet

estou colocando a minha tela ,,, hotspot.zip

----------


## LmcNet

> Marque as portas 64872, 64873, 64874, 64875 no mangle e crie uma prioridade com controle de banda distinto do plano do cliente.


desculpe! como proceder na add dessa regra? e como seria essa prioridade no plano do cliente, seria no queues ou no hotspot? desculpe e pq fiquei meio perdido em sua palavras..

abrss..

----------


## interhome

> desculpe! como proceder na add dessa regra? e como seria essa prioridade no plano do cliente, seria no queues ou no hotspot? desculpe e pq fiquei meio perdido em sua palavras..
> 
> abrss..


Marque no Mangle e faça a priorização e controle de velocidade no queue tree.

----------


## LmcNet

Ouvi dizer que Hotspot pesado pesa na rede! isso e verdade?

----------


## shinobim

gostaria que alguem *me enviasse este hotspot* alguem tem ele 
http://static1.under-linux.net/images/misc/pencil.png

----------


## ermilsonet

cara a te tenho mais como posso disponibilizar pra vc ?

----------


## shinobim

> cara a te tenho mais como posso disponibilizar pra vc ?


coloque para enviar resposta avançado la tem como anexar
vc pode anexar zipado aki mesmo ou colocar em um server e me passar o link

----------


## ermilsonet

hotspot 000.rar

TA AI FLW E DESCULPA AI A DEMORA CORRERIAAA !! FUI

----------


## shinobim

> hotspot 000.rar
> 
> TA AI FLW E DESCULPA AI A DEMORA CORRERIAAA !! FUI


cara valew de mais muito obrigadooo

----------


## anisio

under-linux.org/.../*hotspot*-com-bkup-e-cache-full-com-user-*trial*-143739/ neste topico esta tudo pronto

----------


## Germano

Pessoal, li todas as 55 paginas. Achei tudo muito fantástico e entendi muita coisa. Porém, sou iniciante, tipo 1º dia de aula e não entendi como mudar a página do HotSpot ? Entendi o funcionamento, Walled Garden, enfim, mais para começar a usufruir de todas as dicas, preciso do beaba inicial ? Como substituir a pagina Default ?? Através de linha de comando ? Ou na realidade informo o IP onde estará hospedada ?

----------


## Gustavinho

> Pessoal, li todas as 55 paginas. Achei tudo muito fantástico e entendi muita coisa. Porém, sou iniciante, tipo 1º dia de aula e não entendi como mudar a página do HotSpot ? Entendi o funcionamento, Walled Garden, enfim, mais para começar a usufruir de todas as dicas, preciso do beaba inicial ? Como substituir a pagina Default ?? Através de linha de comando ? Ou na realidade informo o IP onde estará hospedada ?


Dentro do seu servidor RouterOS (mikrotik) existe um diretório chamado hotspot.....você pode acessa-lo através de um programa cliente FTP como o (filezila) através da porta 21, e dentro deste diretório você pode copiar todo o conteudo para seu computador, e depois abrir com um editor de html.

Lembrando que pra ele ficar disponivel você deve ativar o uso do serviço hotspot.

Abraços

----------


## Germano

Blz. Já uso o Filezilla. Conectei por outro link e não consegui acessar a maquina.. Usei a maquina que está conectada diretamente via Winbox, acessei porém o Filezilla não conseguiu listar as pastas. Tem que criar/habilitar alguma regra para acesso ??

----------


## Gustavinho

Você deve primeiro ativar o serviço hotspot para depois consultar os arquivos na pasta.

Você pode baixar todo o conteudo do hotspot através do Menu>Files pelo winbox.

Lá dentro você vera todos os arquivos e pode copiar e colar no seu computador.

----------


## Acronimo

vai a minha ai pra darem uma olhada 
:::MINASTECK INTERNET - LOGIN:::

http://minasteck.com.br/hotspot/download/hotspot.rar

----------


## rafaelmax

*Galera ta ae mais um hotspot leve não passa de 130kb* 
*eu uso ele e simples de editar e usar*
*ta ae quem gostar so pedir que posto o projeto todo abraços... tema feliz 2011*

----------


## edcomrocha

> *Galera ta ae mais um hotspot leve não passa de 130kb* 
> *eu uso ele e simples de editar e usar*
> *ta ae quem gostar so pedir que posto o projeto todo abraços... tema feliz 2011*


Ficou bom Rafael, pode postar ele ?

Abraços e Feliz 2011 para todos.

----------


## flavioleonel

tenha sua tela de login com interface de sua escolha!!!

ai pessoal se quiserem uma tela de login...

chama ai
MSN:[email protected]

----------


## tizedosal

> *Galera ta ae mais um hotspot leve não passa de 130kb* 
> *eu uso ele e simples de editar e usar*
> *ta ae quem gostar so pedir que posto o projeto todo abraços... tema feliz 2011*


Rafael. muito boa parabéns teria como compartilhar ela com a galera, desde ja agradeço.....

----------


## edmarmega

Ola pessoal bom começo de ano a todos.
segue link para minha sugestão de hotspot usando frames, um superior para Login e um inferior para site da empresa

http://www.4shared.com/file/jXyalt5R/hotspot.html

Esta com problema, nao entendo nada do login.html do mikrotik, por isso esta com erro quem puder ajudar, e recompartilhar fico grato, e possivel me mandar por e-mail, assim atualizo no 4shared e disponibilizamos novamente.
Ate mais pessoal

----------


## alan12d

hotspot.rarPessoal ai esta minha contribuição baseada nas paginas que encontrei aqui logo logo enviarei uma desenvolvida por mim mesmo...

----------


## emsfalcao

Colega, gostei da idéia do frame, mas acho que por inatividade o 4shared desativou o link, teria como postar novamente?





> Ola pessoal bom começo de ano a todos.
> segue link para minha sugestão de hotspot usando frames, um superior para Login e um inferior para site da empresa
> 
> 4shared.com - free file sharing and storage
> 
> Esta com problema, nao entendo nada do login.html do mikrotik, por isso esta com erro quem puder ajudar, e recompartilhar fico grato, e possivel me mandar por e-mail, assim atualizo no 4shared e disponibilizamos novamente.
> Ate mais pessoal

----------


## EwertonT

Muito bom estes codicos para quem estar começando com MK e queira aprender a fazer seu propio hotspot.
Obrigado por compartilhar tanto conhecimento.  :Big Grin:

----------


## amilton

Aqui uma pasta do 4shared com 40 modelos, todos reunidos daqui mesmo do fórum.

4shared folder - Tutorials Mikrotik e MK-AUTH 
E para quem quiser novos personalizados e com integração ao MK-AUTH, faço bem baratinho
Hotspot Personalizado - Galeria

Veja 2 prontos:
GIRA PONTO - Informática LOGIN

COPY CENTER

----------


## EwertonT

Estarei baixando e dando uma olhada em cada um deles  :Smile: 
Quem é iniciante é bom pegar uns para estudos!

----------


## liloliver

*bem amigos para fazer uma pagina assim se deve entender um pouco de flash e html...
obrigado votem!!!*

----------


## amilton

Adicionando mais um que fiz a poucos dias
FAST CONNECTION - Turbinando sua internet

----------


## rudnei

Galera boa noite estou terminando um projeto que venho trabalhando a 1 mes mais ou menos agora so falta um detalhe liberar o G1 no mk porq quando eu jogo a pasta no mk o g1 nao aparece ja procurei mais ate agora nao achei nada alguem sabe de alguma regra pra liberar o G1 ? ja agradeço pela força de todos

----------


## AT4EVER

Peguei uma página que algum postou no forum e fiz as modificações e ficou assim:
Download skydrive: https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=48d72...D94E810220!105
Pra baixar e so clicar no nome do arquivo que o download começará

Agora eu tenho algumas duvidas: 
Ela vai logar e funcionar corretamente?

Tem jeito de ocultar esse texto para que ele so apareça na tela de login quando for preciso $(if chap-id) $(endif) $(if error)$(error)$(endif)

----------


## emsfalcao

> Agora eu tenho algumas duvidas: 
> Ela vai logar e funcionar corretamente?
> 
> Tem jeito de ocultar esse texto para que ele so apareça na tela de login quando for preciso $(if chap-id) $(endif) $(if error)$(error)$(endif)


Se você manteve os códigos html e javascript necessários, vai funcionar sim, mas só vai saber testando!

No caso de ocultar esses caracteres, não se preocupe, quando as páginas estiverem no hotspot, os códigos serão executados e não serão exibidos.

----------


## AT4EVER

Pegue um hotspot e modifiquei ele a meu gosto, e coloquei ele no mikrotik mas na hora de
logar apareceu desse jeito:


Alguem poderia por favor me ajudar a arrumar o código da pagina para que ela apareça no mikrotik do mesmo jeito que ela parece localmente no navegador e dêe para os clientes se logarem normalmente nela?

Esta é a minha página:
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

----------


## jubaliano

fala rapaziada link dedicado no rio de janeiro a partir de R$ 290 entra em contato

----------


## Demo Bill

Havia um tempo que eu não editava ou melhorava um hotspot, mas parei um tempinho para dar uma tunada neste que peguei aqui mesmo.

Editei várias paginas, e adicionei outras:

Paginas de avisos por código: o cliente recebe um código que representa a cobrança ou bloqueio, evitando constrangimento para o cliente. 

Pagina de aviso de infecção: para cliente com possível infecção por virus.

Pagina de Login sem popup

Hotspot para manutenção de link: hostspot adicional e editado com pagina de manutenção, o cliente conecta normalmente e é redirecionado para pagina de status com aviso de manutenção.

Suporte Online via MSN: qualquer pessoa vai poder entrar em contato com seu msn, independente de ser cliente ou não, no chat online na pagina de contatos.

Essas são as principais mudanças, há várias outras não tão significantes e perceptíveis , mais funcionais.

Lembrando que para o funcionamento perfeito da página do hotspot, o mikrotik deve está previamente configurado.

Meu hotspot funcionando:



Arquivo:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y3J6Q9SD

----------


## CiceroAd

Interessante, tem como mostrar as demais paginas?

----------


## Demo Bill

Jovem, baixa o arquivo que esta tudo la, só editar o nome do provedor e telefone, colocar dentro do mikrotik e claro ter as configurações necessárias para o funcionamento correto do mesmo.

----------


## interhome

> Havia um tempo que eu não editava ou melhorava um hotspot, mas parei um tempinho para dar uma tunada neste que peguei aqui mesmo.
> 
> Editei várias paginas, e adicionei outras:
> 
> Paginas de avisos por código: o cliente recebe um código que representa a cobrança ou bloqueio, evitando constrangimento para o cliente. 
> 
> Pagina de aviso de infecção: para cliente com possível infecção por virus.
> 
> Pagina de Login sem popup
> ...


Boa tarde, tentei ver o arquivo, mas não achei. Mesmo assim parabens pelas ideias.

----------


## Demo Bill

*interhome*, abaixo da imagem tem o link para o arquivo hotspot.rar que esta no 4shared, testei e ta baixando beleza.

----------


## CiceroAd

> Boa tarde, tentei ver o arquivo, mas não achei. Mesmo assim parabens pelas ideias.


Dois, não achei o arquivo.

----------


## mikrotikuser

4shared.com: 
The file you requested has limited access: Publisher only.








http://static.4shared.com/images/butSync2.gif

----------


## Demo Bill

Opa, já coloquei em outro local, mandei la para o MEGAUPLOAD.

Meu hotspot funcionando:



Arquivo:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y3J6Q9SD

----------


## zemkt

minha pagina de login ta basicamente, digamos, original, mas eu queria no momento somente direcionar a primeira pagina para ou outro site, ou seja, apos o usuario se logar normalmente queria que ele fosse para um site que eu determinar, o resntante da tela de login pode ficar desta forma mesmo... ah, esta questao especifica nao é um provedor e sim uma empresa, portanto nao vou ficar com conciencia pesada em obrigar o funcionario ir para a pagina que eu quero ...rs

segue como esta o login.html..( soh quero mesmo apos o login ir para um site que eu determinar:

<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>internet hotspot > login</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<meta http-equiv="pragma" content="no-cache" />
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="-1" />
<style type="text/css">
body {color: #737373; font-size: 10px; font-family: verdana;}
textarea,input,select {
background-color: #FDFBFB;
border: 1px solid #BBBBBB;
padding: 2px;
margin: 1px;
font-size: 14px;
color: #808080;
}
a, a:link, a:visited, a:active { color: #AAAAAA; text-decoration: none; font-size: 10px; }
a:hover { border-bottom: 1px dotted #c1c1c1; color: #AAAAAA; }
img {border: none;}
td { font-size: 14px; color: #7A7A7A; }
</style>
</head>
<body>
$(if chap-id)
<form name="sendin" action="$(link-login-only)" method="post">
<input type="hidden" name="username" />
<input type="hidden" name="password" />
<input type="hidden" name="dst" value="$(link-orig)" />
<input type="hidden" name="popup" value="true" />
</form>

<script type="text/javascript" src="/md5.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function doLogin() {
document.sendin.username.value = document.login.username.value;
document.sendin.password.value = hexMD5('$(chap-id)' + document.login.password.value + '$(chap-challenge)');
document.sendin.submit();
return false;
}
//-->
</script>
$(endif)
<div align="center">
&nbsp;</div>
<table width="100%" style="margin-top: 10%;">
<tr>
<td align="center" valign="middle">
<div class="notice" style="color: #c1c1c1; font-size: 9px">Por favor 
digite seu login e senha.<br />$(if trial == 'yes')Para acesso 
trial, <a style="color: #FF8080"href="$(link-login-only)?dst=$(link-orig-esc)&amp;username=T-$(mac-esc)">clique 
aqui</a>.$(endif)</div><br />
<table width="280" height="280" style="border: 1px solid #cccccc; padding: 0px;" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td align="center" valign="bottom" height="175" colspan="2">
<form name="login" action="$(link-login-only)" method="post"
$(if chap-id) onSubmit="return doLogin()" $(endif)>
<input type="hidden" name="dst" value="$(link-orig)" />
<input type="hidden" name="popup" value="true" />

<table width="100" style="background-color: #ffffff">
<tr><td align="right">Login:</td>
<td><input style="width: 80px" name="username" type="text" value="$(username)"/></td>
</tr>
<tr><td align="right">senha:</td>
<td><input style="width: 80px" name="password" type="password"/></td>
</tr>
<tr><td>&nbsp;</td>
<td><input type="submit" value="OK" /></td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>
</td>
</tr>
<tr><td align="center"><a href="http://www.teste.com.br" target="_blank" style="border: none;"><img src="img/logobottom.png" alt="teste" /></a></td></tr>
</table>

<br /><div style="color: #c1c1c1; font-size: 9px">&nbsp;</div>
$(if error)<br /><div style="color: #FF8080; font-size: 9px">$(error)</div>$(endif)
</td>
</tr>
</table>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
document.login.username.focus();
//-->
</script>
</body>
</html>




valew

----------


## rpclanhouse

> Pronto, depois de bater cabeça um pouco, aqui está o produto final, e suas Sources em arquivos *.fla para serem editados no flash ( indico o adobe flash CS4 Profesional ) baixe no site da adobe, tem 30 dias de teste gratis do programa.
> 
> Na tela de login resolvi o problema do flash player, colocando um link para download na tela inicial, quando o menu não abrir, basta o cliente clicar no link que ele baixará diretamente de seu servidor hotspot.
> 
> Bom é isso, boa semana a todos !
> 
> Ricardo Sobrinho.


Bom pessoal, Apos algum tempo e apos algumas viagens por este "Brasilzão" Atendi inúmeros provedores dando suporte, instalando e monitorando. me deparei algumas vezes com Provedores com o nome "Acesse Wifi" e outros tantos com a página de hotspot com meu Slogan " nosso sinal chega onde você nem imagina ... " ou mesmo outros tantos provedores com nome próprio e mesmo assim os provedores com nome "Claudio.net" "Jose.net" "Fulano.net" e mesmo assim mantém o nome Acesse wifi, eu deixei os arquivos em flash com extensão .Fla para editarem, mas acho legal, achei interessante. esta semana estarei ciolocando outro Hotspot em flash para download aqui, o qual esta muito bonito, pratico e funcional. Em breve darei mais notícias, para quem quiser pedir seu Hotspot personalizado, adicione [email protected] ao seu msn, será um prazer atender !
Grato !

----------


## rpclanhouse

É , esta começando a sair ... O menu esta pronto, basta o restante mas em uns 2 ou 3 dias eu termino, não fiz tratamento nas imagens, mas já da pra ter uma previa de como ficará, Este ai será o único clip em flash, o restante totalmente em Html, assin não pesa muito na pagina.

acessem :
http://www.acessewifi.com/under/1/header.html
http://www.acessewifi.com/under/2/header.html

Obrigado!

Ricardo Sobrinho

----------


## Conectnet

Olá pessoal se precisarem de criação de hotspot min adcione no msn que ficarei feliz em troca conhecimentos nao cobro na pode min add MSN:[email protected]

----------


## fsoaress76

Segue o nosso novo hotspot 2012 com jquery e css3

----------


## jlima2001

Segue a minha tela de hotspot:

----------


## JOLIELSON

Ta muito legal sua pagina... Amigo poderia disponibilizar ela pra gente... Desde ja obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## JOLIELSON

Amigo pdoeria postar sometne a imagem de fundo de seu hotspot... achei muito legal, desde ja agradecido.

----------


## JOLIELSON

.

----------


## Acronimo

vejam se acham interessante um hotspot assim com anuncios
..:::FlashNet::...

se interessarem me avise, que mando o zip

----------


## ShiFT

> vejam se acham interessante um hotspot assim com anuncios
> ..:::FlashNet::...
> 
> se interessarem me avise, que mando o zip


 cara, manda ai no meu mail, [email protected] outra cosia, pra eu alterar a pagina, eu uso qual programa? pra eu add as propagandas, eu faço como. me de uma luz. obrigado.

----------


## ipunet

Opa, boa ideia, fico grato se puder me enviar o arquivo zip. [email protected]

----------


## Acronimo

irei postar so não esqueçam de clicar na estrelinha hein rsr

Amigo vc altera com o programa Dream Weaver por ser facil basta alterar o html é bem simples

http://flashnet.net.br/arquivos/hotspot.zip

meus clientes acessam o proprio webmail
FLASHNET.NET.BR

----------


## ShiFT

> irei postar so não esqueçam de clicar na estrelinha hein rsr
> 
> Amigo vc altera com o programa Dream Weaver por ser facil basta alterar o html é bem simples
> 
> http://flashnet.net.br/arquivos/hotspot.zip
> 
> meus clientes acessam o proprio webmail
> FLASHNET.NET.BR


Cara, seguinte, baixei o hotspot, só que é a pagina do hotspot original.. vc não colocou a sua..

----------


## Acronimo

Desculpe Corrigindo

http://flashnet.net.br/arquivos/hotspot.zip

----------


## ShiFT

> Desculpe Corrigindo
> 
> http://flashnet.net.br/arquivos/hotspot.zip


Parcero, link não esta sendo encontrado.. posta o zip aqui no forum mesmo, obrigado..

----------


## JOLIELSON

Amigo me vende esta pagina de hotspot, me add no msn: [email protected]

----------


## leozinhorevolt

sou novo aki e sou iniciante em mikrotik estava em busca de uma telo de hotspot e me interecei na* flashnet* se alguem poder me disponibilizar desde ja agradeço.

meu email é [email protected]

se não for pedir muito tambem gostei de uma que vi num post chamada *arenanet* se alguem poder me enviar obrigado.


abç.

----------


## Acronimo

eu criei algumas mande mensagem privada solicitando amigo

----------


## contraosistema

+ 1

----------


## ShiFT

> Desculpe Corrigindo
> 
> http://flashnet.net.br/arquivos/hotspot.zip


Depois de muito tempo, eu ainda estou aguardando sua pagina. ehhehe a hora que postar a estrelinha vai ta garantida.

----------


## ShiFT

> Segue a minha tela de hotspot:
> 
> Anexo 32904


ta afim de compartilhar sua hotspot. obrigado desde já.

----------


## neirocha

Hotspot em html5 + css3 + javascript

----------


## Acronimo

Segue o meu

----------


## tizedosal

> Hotspot em html5 + css3 + javascript


parabéns Nei Rocha, muito bonita sua tela de hotspot, se não for pedir muito teria como compartilhar com a galera desde agradeço.....

----------


## ShiFT

> Segue o meu


Cara, gostei muito, bem intuitivo. Teria como Compartilhar.

----------


## ronaldoipm

Minha humilde contribuição. Espero que gostem.

----------


## JOLIELSON

Amigo poderia disponibilizar a pagina completa

----------


## jeffjobs

pessoal fiz um hotspot para o natal 2013 se gostarem da um uebaaaa aii vo postar
faço varios hotspot se pedir eu faço ok

esse é o hotspot de natal ja fiz varios com som de natal remix fico showw bem ve aii

link do dowload aii

http://www.4shared.com/zip/eok0mAcL/hotspot.html

----------


## ErikS

Pessoal tipo se eu gostar de alguma e só subsistir a pasta, vai funcionar normal?
Ou tenho que fazer alguma mudança?

Vlw !!

----------


## jeffersondantas

A sua ficou muito boa... da uma olhada nessa que eu fiz pra copa de 2014




Jefferson Dantas

----------


## jeffersondantas

mais esse quem quiser é so pedir que envio por email

----------

